# WoW Kloster ?



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.

Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.

Man würde sich also von all seinen weltlichen Gütern verabschieden, und in den Zustand geistiger Entfernung von der Realität begeben.

Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren.



Das ist erstmal die simple Idee. Meine Diskussionsanregungen wären:

Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?

Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen?

Glaubt ihr andere Firmen (Intel,Nividia etc.) würden derartiges unterstützen wollen ?

Denkt ihr, das man durch eine derartige Gilde, natürlich geskillte Leute, die World-First Kills einsacken kann ?

Welche Regeln und Ideen habt ihr für das "Kloster" ?

gibt es soetwas schon ? Und wo kann man sich dafür anmelden ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denkt ihr, das so etwas auch in 10 oder 20, oder 40 jahren noch möglich wäre ?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (21. Februar 2008)

was möchtest du wissen??? ausserdem, dein satz "Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren."

er widerspricht sich irgendwie.


----------



## Rudi TD (21. Februar 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> was möchtest du wissen???



Steht doch dran^^



> Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?
> 
> Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen?
> 
> ...



1. Ja
2. Jaein (Kommt auf die Leute an. Ob sie es als "WoW WG" oder "Suchti WG" annehmen würde. Wenn ersters würde Blizz das sicher als Werbemöglichkeit nutzen.)
3. Nein
4. Ja
5. Kp
6. Denke nicht
7. Klar


----------



## Haxxler (21. Februar 2008)

Wie krank muss man sein um so etwas wirklich in erwägung zu ziehen?


----------



## B.CA$H (21. Februar 2008)

Also sowas nenne ich doch mal voll süchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So was is schon krass ich denke sowas wird es nicht gebn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (21. Februar 2008)

Entschuldige aber ich muss sagen das du anscheinend sosehr von WoW Fixiert bist das du nichts anderes machen willst. Ich würde mich an deiner stelle ganz schnell zu einem guten psychologen begeben oder zu deinen Eltern und dir diese Idee aus dem Kopf schlagen.


----------



## Baddi18 (21. Februar 2008)

krank...


----------



## SirCotare (21. Februar 2008)

also ich wär sofort dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Naja gut, also bevor das geflame weiter geht...

Ich spiele seit einem Monat überhaupt keine WoW mehr (von mir aus).

Und ehrlich gesagt gibt es genug Menschen, die diesen Lebensstil seit 3 Jahren schon fast in dieser Reinform praktizieren.

Wieso sollte man als Mensch, der im Leben garnichts weiter erreichen möchte, seine Träume nicht verwirklichen dürfen und Lösungen dafür suchen ?

Würdet ihr einen Mönch krank nennen, weil er sein Leben mit der sinnlosen Arbeit in einer Klostermauer vergeudet und keine Lust hat, als Teil der Gesellschaft zu existieren ?

Ausserdem würde ja der Beitritt in dieses "Kloster" nicht bedeuten, dass man 24/7 zocken muss. Sondern so 12-16h am tag für neuen content raiden, und dann entspannt dort leben und auch andere games zocken und Dinge tun mit den Leuten dort.

Gibt doch genug Arbeitslose etc. die nurnoch in ihrer Gilde sozial aktiv sind, wieso also nicht aus einer kranken TS Beziehung ein echtes Zusammenleben formen ?


----------



## Monkeyrama (21. Februar 2008)

Mönche jedoch befassen sich mit Alltäglichen Arbeiten die Anfallen. Sie beschäftigen sich nicht mit Spielen/Saufen Außerdem wenn ihr 16 stunden am tag Spielen Wollt. Was wollt ihr dann noch anderes machen? Vor allem WER soll euch diesen lebensstil bezahlen? Etwa der staat welcher das geld auch nur von den Bürgern hat?..Oh nein sowas wäre absolut unangebracht.


----------



## Moronic (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einem Monat überhaupt keine WoW mehr (von mir aus).



Das sagst du doch jetzt nur weil du keine positiven Reaktionen auf deinen komisch kranken Beitrag bekommst...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (21. Februar 2008)

was ist daran so krank? es gibt halt leute die nichts mehr zum verlieren haben weil sie schon alles verloren hatten....

 leute die immer noch mit 30 bei ältern wohnen und haben viel zu verlieren denken immer noch das andere sind süchtig und krank wenn sie ihre eigene interesse zeigen.....


----------



## Nyconchen (21. Februar 2008)

gähn sowas gibt es doch schon, ich sag nur Nihilium...


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (21. Februar 2008)

Nyconchen schrieb:


> gähn sowas gibt es doch schon, ich sag nur Nihilium...


 
 wenn du ahnung hättest, wurdest du einfach mal die klappe halten...

 jeder der einversüchtig nach anderen erfolg ist nennt sie süchtig oder krank, ich sage nur learn to play!


----------



## Vinzenth (21. Februar 2008)

Alos ich finde, dass der Threadersteller eigentlich sein psychologisches Profil in seinem Anfangspost eindeutig dargelegt hat.

1.) Er ist allein und findet INGAME keinen Anschluss
2.) Seine Freunde im REALLIFE haben sich bereits von ihm losgesagt und/oder zocken auf einem anderen Server bzw. haben andere Freizeitbeschäfigungen gefunden.
3.) Er findet den Geruch von 30-40 homogenisierten WoW-Mönchen so toll, dass er dabei vergisst, dass ein Lossagen von den weltlichen Gütern ihm auch die Möglichkeit einer DSL-Leitung versagt.
4.) Er definitiv davon ausgeht, dass ein First-Kill die eigentliche Dasein-Berechtigung für WoW darstellt.

Tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen, aber wenn deine Eltern dich mal rauswerfen, dann wird das Kloster vermutlich Arbeitsamt heissen


----------



## Aschingrai (21. Februar 2008)

Krank... einfach nur krank... sorry aber es ist so xD

Außerdem finde ich den Vergleich zu Mönchen SEHR unstimmig, da ich den hintergrund eines Mönches (Glaubenssachen etc.) höher schätze als den eines "WoW-Mönchs" wie du es nennst. Und wenn du WoW jetzt auch schon als Glaubenssache betrachtest iss dir gar nicht mehr zu helfen.

Außerdem finde ich derart elitäres Denken zum kotzen. Und wenn Blizzard die Server abschaltet (ja, auch WoW wird irgendwann mal sterben, apokalypse now!) sitzen alle vor ihren PCs und starren auf den Bildschirm (anspielung an die Southpark WoW folge und den fetten kerl nachdem er besiegt wurde, übrigens sehr witzig die folge...)

Fazit: Ich hoffe (und glaube stark) das sowas NIE kommen wird


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2008)

Okay...der TE wollte einen neuen "Sind-alle-Süchtigen-Harz4-Leute" - Thread aufmachen...dann hat er Blubbis Beiträge bedacht und sich auf die SuFu gestürzt.

Dort sah der arme Mensch, dass er mit diesem Thread auf überanspruchte Ohren stoßen würde und formulierte um.

Denn er weiß: Jeder der so etwas wirklich will, meldet sich jetzt per pm bei ihm und nicht in diesem Thread. Aufgrund der Erkenntnisse befand er sein Spielverhalten als völlig normal...

Ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/ironie off-on, wie es beliebt^^


@TE...ich hab dich durchschaut, gibs zu!


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Monkeyrama schrieb:


> Mönche jedoch befassen sich mit Alltäglichen Arbeiten die Anfallen. Sie beschäftigen sich nicht mit Spielen/Saufen Außerdem wenn ihr 16 stunden am tag Spielen Wollt. Was wollt ihr dann noch anderes machen? Vor allem WER soll euch diesen lebensstil bezahlen? Etwa der staat welcher das geld auch nur von den Bürgern hat?..Oh nein sowas wäre absolut unangebracht.



Es wäre bei 30-35 mann durchaus möglich für die Leute spielfreie Tage einzurichten, ausserdem gäbe es Pläne für Arbeiten im Haus selbst.

Tja und die Finanzierung ist so eine Sache.

Da gibt es eigtl 2 unmoralische und 2 saubere Lösungen:

Unmoralisch : Nebenbei Gold farmen und verkaufen (gut , das wäre aber wirklich zu wenig Geld für Deutschland als Standort) , oder den Staat abkassieren.

Moralisch: Ideal wäre es natürlich, wenn man sich finanzieren könnte, indem die Leute beim Eintritt ihre Güter hinter sich lassen (also ihr komplettes Vermögen der Sache spenden), oder man eben gesposered werden würde von privaten Firmen.

Insgesamt sollte man aber die Kosten gering halten können, da die Leute für einige Arbeiten im haus eingeteilt werden würden, und man einen ruhigen Lebensstil hätte.

Die größten Kosten wären wohl 30 mittlere PC systeme (wobei das ja eigtl jeder sowieso mitbringen würde), gutes Internet/Telefon, WoW Abo Kosten x30 , und Nahrungsmittel.

Der schwierigste Teil ist die Beschaffung eines geeigneten Raumes und der Mittel dafür.


----------



## Moronic (21. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> wenn du ahnung hättest, wurdest du einfach mal die klappe halten...
> 
> jeder der einversüchtig nach anderen erfolg ist nennt sie süchtig oder krank, ich sage nur learn to play!



Du solltest ersteinmal schreiben lernen bevor du anderen Ratschläge erteilst ^^

Bzw. solltest du bei deinen Schreibkünsten nicht schon längst im Bett sein, oder sind etwa schon wieder Ferien?


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2008)

Etwas Geringes habe ich noch vergessen...

...er möchte durch einen Flame-Fred Aufmerksamkeit erregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...er hat einfach keine Ahnung von der Welt, ansonsten würde er keine religiösen Vergleiche in Betracht ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und und und ><


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Okay...der TE wollte einen neuen "Sind-alle-Süchtigen-Harz4-Leute" - Thread aufmachen...dann hat er Blubbis Beiträge bedacht und sich auf die SuFu gestürzt.
> 
> Dort sah der arme Mensch, dass er mit diesem Thread auf überanspruchte Ohren stoßen würde und formulierte um.
> 
> ...




Strike one !


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2008)

Haha! Ich habs gewusst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*in die Ecke verschwind...darf ich trotzdem dabei sein?*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Etwas Geringes habe ich noch vergessen...
> 
> ...er möchte durch einen Flame-Fred Aufmerksamkeit erregen
> 
> ...




Ich ziehe keinerlei religiöse Vergleiche !

Da es soetwas, wie ich es beschreibe eben noch nicht gibt, bleibt eigentlich nur der Vergleich zum Kloster.

Und meine Güte! Geht doch nicht immer von euren idiotischen Standards aus.

Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich in meinem Leben noch keinen Cent Arbeitslosengeld kassiert habe, dass ich erst heute mit Kumpels im Kino war, und auch mitten in einer vielversprechenden Ausbildung stehe und zu deren Gunsten seit einem Monat kein WoW mehr gespielt habe.


Und ich wäre nicht der erste Mensch, der sein Leben in der Gesellschaft als braver Bürger für sinnlos empfindet.


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (21. Februar 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Du solltest ersteinmal schreiben lernen bevor du anderen Ratschläge erteilst ^^
> 
> Bzw. solltest du bei deinen Schreibkünsten nicht schon längst im Bett sein, oder sind etwa schon wieder Ferien?


 
 ich sage nur kiddy, schau mal meine signatur du spasti ok?
 nicht jeder hat deutsch als muttersprache und jetzt ruhe..


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2008)

Warum machst du eigentlich keine Umfrage?! /ironie off

Aber es darf dich net wundern, wenn du das Wort "Mönche", egal in welchem Zusammenhang, "benutzt" (^^), das die Leute darauf rumreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich find dich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Haha! Ich habs gewusst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Klar, aber du musst die Villa dafür stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LMay (21. Februar 2008)

Oh jeh...so eine große Ecke hab ich nicht eingeplant xD


----------



## Moronic (21. Februar 2008)

Aphrôdîtè2 schrieb:


> ich sage nur kiddy, schau mal meine signatur du spasti ok?
> nicht jeder hat deutsch als muttersprache und jetzt ruhe..



Tja, da kann wohl wer mit Kritik nicht umgehen.
Und was in deiner Sig steht ist mir mal sowas von, aber sowas...


----------



## Aschingrai (21. Februar 2008)

Ich habe mir mal deinen Vorschlag durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hatte dabei folgendes Bild (Köpfe der Mönche sind natürlich aus Grund der Privatsphäre verfremdet)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es klingt wirklich ernst.... lass es bitte sein... bitte...


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal deinen Vorschlag durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hatte dabei folgendes Bild (Köpfe der Mönche sind natürlich aus Grund der Privatsphäre verfremdet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baddi18 (21. Februar 2008)

lol n1


----------



## Gemley (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Wenn du so beeindruckt von einem Kloster und Mönchen bist, mach dir doch auf nem RP-Realm ne Gilde auf.
Wenn du auf Firstkills machen willst bewirb dich in ner Elitegilde.

Aber diese beiden Dinge passen nun überhaupt nicht zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowelve (21. Februar 2008)

WoW Kloster? Dachte beim lesen der Überschrift es geht um die Inz, aber als ich den Artikel las musste ich lachen. Also sowas wär ja wohl der Gipfel der WoW Sucht, würde sowas in diesem Land gegründet werden und auch noch publik gemacht werden, so wären unsre Politiker warscheinlich schnell an der Hand eines WoW Verbots (Ihr kennt ja unsre Politiker "Ego-Shooter blablabla").
Zumal, wer würde das denn finanzieren? Der Staat wohl kaum und Blizzard wohl auch nicht. Bleiben wohl nur die lieben Eltern. Haben die Eltern jedoch ein bisschen Verstand zahlen auch die nicht. Ich halte das ganze für ziemlich unrealisierbar.
Hoffe du wolltest mit diesem Thread uns unterhalten, Spass an der Freude, Ironie etc... sollte der jedoch ernst gemeint sein und du da einstiegen willst dann tust du mir Leid.


----------



## GerriG (21. Februar 2008)

Es gibt sowas ähnliches, nur das diese Leute noch leichten Kontakt zur Realität haben, denn es ihr Job..
Starcraft spieler in Korea, verdienen gut Kohle..
Ist sowas ähnliches wie du in erwägung ziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr hab ich dazu nich zu sagen..
Es würd mich nur runner ziehn, das Menschen überhaupt auf so eine Idee kommen nur wegen einem Spiel..


----------



## Crash_hunter (21. Februar 2008)

Aschingrai schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal deinen Vorschlag durch den Kopf gehen lassen und hatte dabei folgendes Bild (Köpfe der Mönche sind natürlich aus Grund der Privatsphäre verfremdet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL das beschreibt vllt wie lächerlich das ist.

1. Ist das nicht finanzierbar!!! Mönche finanzieren sich über spenden und verkaufen ihre Arbeiten meist!!
2. hier mal wikis deff. für mönch:

er Begriff Mönchtum bezeichnet ein von Mönchen praktiziertes religiöses Konzept.

Das Mönchtum ist die von asketischen Idealen geprägte religiöse Praktik, in Abkehr von der Welt den weltlichen Zielen zu entsagen, um das eigene Leben ganz dem jeweiligen spirituellen Ziel zu weihen. In verschiedenen Religionen existieren verschiedene Ausprägungen des Mönchtums, so vor allem im Buddhismus und im Christentum, auch im Hinduismus sowie Daoismus; jedoch nicht z. B. im Islam.

Ein Hauptziel des Mönchtums ist das mystische Streben nach der diesseitigen Vereinigung mit der allumfassenden Gottheit bzw. das Erreichen der vollkommenen inneren Leere mit der unmittelbaren Erfahrung einer göttlichen transzendenten Realität, die die gewöhnliche Erkenntnisfähigkeit des Menschen übersteigt. Diesem Ziel können z. B. ekstatische Hingabe, Meditation, Gebet, Askese, Fasten, aber auch Kasteiung, Selbstgeißelung, und Kampftechniken dienen.

    „Es ist nichts Leichtes um das Tun eines Mönchs; deshalb haben auch schon viele, die hierher kamen, nicht ausgehalten.“

    – Der Eremit Palamon zu seinem Schüler Pachomios, um 320 n. Chr.


Bitte nix anderes ist ein Mönch, ich bin ein christ und möchte auch drum bitten, dass dieser begriff nicht verschandelt wird!! Wenn du ein "WoW-Kloster" machen willst, dann überleg mal ob WoW nicht langsam doch eine Religion ist die angebetet wird!!!

so far Crash_Hunter (Unfallposter)


----------



## Lanatir (21. Februar 2008)

Ich weiss im moment nicht ganz ob ich nur entsetzt bin oder ob mir der TE leid tut.


----------



## Mishra (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich weiß ja nicht, er wollte nur mal sein "Gedankenexperiement" vorstellen und mal gucken wie andere dazu stehen und was bekommt er? Nur total sinnfreie Antworten und wildes geflame ...

Also ich persöhnlich hab mir durchaus schomma gewünscht mal so zu zocken ... nich das ganze Leben aber ne Woche oda so wär mal ganz witzig alleine als Experiement um zu sehen wie sehr einem das an die Substanz geht.

Machbar wäre das denke ich auf jedenfall. Finanzierung is in unserem molligen Sozialstaat durchaus machbar.

Akzeptanz wird sicher nicht sehr hoch sein, aber solange so ein Projekt nicht wie ne Sekte aufgezogen wird sicher niemand dagegen vorgehen.

Ich denke in Zukunft wird es immer mehr solcher Projekte geben die auch wirklich umgesetzt werden.


Mein Fazit:

Is ne lustige Idee, vllt mal für ne Woche aber fürs ganze Leben wär es für mich nix, dafür geh ich einfach noch zu gern in nen Club ;O)


----------



## Thí (21. Februar 2008)

Die Idee ist absolut absurd, aber viel Spass dabei den ganzen Tag in einer Bude voller arbeitslosen, blassen, abgemagerten WoW-Suchtis zu verbringen. Stell ich mir ja mal richtig Geil vor.   -.-


----------



## Snorry (21. Februar 2008)

soweit ist er mit teilen seiner idee gar nicht mal entfernt von der realität

nur zocken ohne irgendwas anderes zu tun ist jedem durch die chinafarmer bekannt, das dürfte eigentlich in deine richtung zielen.....vllt mit anderen voraussetzungen als spielen unter zwang,aber kommt diesem sehr nahe

einfach mal in ruhe zocken ohne verpflichtungen im rl ist sehr angenehm,aber auf dauer eintönig und nicht befriedigend

wenn du von der kloster-idee so begeistert bist,mach doch ein feriencamp auf und betätige dich als animateur im "how to play wow"-kurs, viele genrvte eltern die ihre ruhe haben wollen werden es dir danken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krazi (21. Februar 2008)

krank richtig krank !


----------



## Siebenschläfer (21. Februar 2008)

Klein und Süchtig ...... alter Wow ist ein Spiel .. es sollte als hobbi genutzt werden ...
omfg mach mal wieder was mit deinen Freunden oder geh mit ihrgend einer süsen ins kino macht mindestens genausoviel spaß ... wen nicht noch mehr

und "Den Ganzen Tag wow spieln" das was für leute die aus meiner sicht keine großartigen freunde haben ...
und sich und die Famielie vernachläsigen...

uich habe selber einmal erfolg´reich  WoW gespielt ... aber habe dan gemerkt das es zu viel in meinem damaliegen leben bestimmt .... darauf hin hab ich aufgehört und jetz ist es mehr als ein Monat her und ich musss sagen mir gehts sehr gut ich geh 2 mal  die woche Sport machen am We treff ich mich mit freunden und meiner süsen.... ganz einfach und das ohne wow klar würde man mal gerne  wieder zocken aber ich hab extra alle wow sachen wegeworfen ...

kann ich jedem nur empfehlen

auserdem ist Wow schon lange nimmer das was mal war ...


----------



## Thelive (21. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  naja also ich finde einfach das einige sich mal durchlesen sollten was eigendlich die Frage war.

und diese rumgeflame ist echt voll nervig. Wieso muss immer jeder gleich versuchen sich selber in die höhe zu heben und versuchen auf der flame Treppe nach oben zu steigen, nach dem Motto ich bin alles ihr seit nix.

Denke das mehr Leute witzige und unrealistische Fragen stellen würden wenn net sofort jeder auf ihnen rumhacken würden.nur weil sie ne höher Schulbildung haben und sich besser artikulieren können.

Zum Kloster...naja mache mir über sowas keine Gedanken, da Wow für mich nur zur Freizeitgestaltung dient.
Sollte es jedoch mal der Fall sein das ich mehr spielen will, wie es für mich (Körper,Umwelt) gut ist werde  ich mich hinsetzen und mir Gedanken machen wie man es verwirklichen kann.
Bis dahin jedoch alles gute mit deinem Kloster^^....

Rechtschreibefehler könnt ihr behalten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bablione (21. Februar 2008)

suchti hier, suchti da... OMG lasst die leute doch Ihre Ideen, das sind Fantasien die mancher Mensch hat. Als ob ihr Nachts nicht auch irgendeinen mist träumt. Beeantwortet doch einfach die fragen vom TE oder schreibt am besten garnichts.

1. nein
2. nein
3. nein
4. nein
5. ja
6. nein
7. nein
8. nein


----------



## el_loco (21. Februar 2008)

find die idee recht gut!!!!
wäre zwar selber net mit dabei (so viel skill habsch net um nen firstkill zu wollen)
aber wenn es sich wirklich um eine "elite" handelt die zusammen lebt udn abenteuer bestreitet wäre das mal interessant zu verfolgen!!


----------



## Giromok (21. Februar 2008)

werd einfach China-Farmer, da haste dein Ziel dann erreicht


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (21. Februar 2008)

Mich würde interessieren, warum du das machen willst. Nur um bei den Firstkills mitgewirkt zu haben? Das ist so ziemlich jedem - ausgenommen den Fanboys der Elitegilden - total Banane, du wirst mehr Beleidigungen ertragen müssen als Respekt und Lob.
Außerdem finde ich den Vergleich mit Mönchen in Klostern echt unpassend. Diese Menschen haben sich dazu entschlossen auf schöne Dinge zu verzichten, du aber willst auf die nicht so schönen Dinge wie Arbeit verzichten und dich dafür ganztägig mit den schönen Dingen wie WoW befassen.
Ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden überzeugten Mönchs.


----------



## Smoleface (21. Februar 2008)

wäre ich 68 jahre alt, meine frau ist gestorben, und ich keine Kinder habe, ich im ROllstuhl sitzen würde, ich absolut nix gescheiteres machen kann, why not xD, aber genau erst dann. Es ist doch armselig wenn man zZ/zB16-30 Jahre jung ist, das Leben beginnt erst dann und ihr wollt es mit WoW verkacken?. Dazu gehört nicht nur Sucht, oh nein, für so etwas braucht es noch Mut, und es überhaupt zu posten. Denn es gibt sehr viele die solche "Seltsamen" Ideen haben, aber sie nur in der Fantasie ausleben. Aber das hier ernst zu meinen. rofl :S

Grüsse


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2008)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich den Vergleich mit Mönchen in Klostern echt unpassend. Diese Menschen haben sich dazu entschlossen auf schöne Dinge zu verzichten, du aber willst auf die nicht so schönen Dinge wie Arbeit verzichten und dich dafür *ganztägig mit den schönen Dingen* wie WoW befassen.
> Ein Schlag ins Gesicht eines jeden überzeugten Mönchs.


Hm... *grübel*
Das wird ein gemischtes Kloster?


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (21. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Hm... *grübel*
> Das wird ein gemischtes Kloster?


Naja, es wurde nicht explizit erwähnt, dass nur männliche Spieler teilnehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2008)

also…da ich eigentlich auch dazu stehe das man schreiben soll was man für richtig hält, werde ich jezz all diese flames einfach mal ignorieren und meine Meinung sagn.

Da ich eh nicht mehr den blog besuchen werde könnt ihr soviel flamen wie ihr wollt,ich hör euch nicht^^

Sich von allen weltlichen Gütern loszusagen is möglich…man braucht ein Raum,ein Bett,trotzdem genug Kleider,Essen,Wasser ,Strom,Kleiderschrank, eine normale Küche(ganz wichtig ! ) und man soll ab und zu selbst kochen weil das am gesündsten ist^^

Wer sich sein Geld nicht aufs Auto auslegt oda nicht sein Haus ausbaut kann das machn.

Eigentlich Kann man jeden krank nennen.Da jeder (oder mindestens einer)etwas auszusetzten hat an das, was ein anderer denkt/macht . Jezz mal ehrlich habt ihr mal bei irgendetwas 100% ja bekommen? 

Ich find deine Idee ned krank , aber ich werde mir wohl eher einen beruf besorgen…ein bisschen der Leiter raufklettern und dann werde ich meine Finanzen so hinbiegen das ich jeden Monat Geld bekomme damit ich mein Haus/Wohnung bezahlen kann und auch sonst ned hungern muss^^. Und erst wen ich DAS erreicht hab kann ich vllt in erwägung ziehen , nur noch WoW zu spielen


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2008)

und denkt daran : Man wird zuerst kritisiert …IMMER…das ist eine Tatsache.

und Mönche haben das Bier erfunden!!!! Tjaha…in der Schule muss man aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## badhcatha (21. Februar 2008)

und du glaubst das dich die zoggenden weiber ran lassen @Dr.Sternmarke?
und selbst wenn,das wären dann grob umgerechnet 3 frauen für 27 kerle

ääm naja ok der zusammenschluss würde ein vorurteil gegen zogger ausmerzen: 
sie haben keinen kontakt rl zu anderen,wesendlich pysisch wäre er ja dann vorhanden.

naja finde es auch krank, wer sowas wirklich tun würde der hat ein echtes problem...


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (21. Februar 2008)

badhcatha schrieb:


> und du glaubst das dich die zoggenden weiber ran lassen @Dr.Sternmarke?
> und selbst wenn,das wären dann grob umgerechnet 3 frauen für 27 kerle
> 
> ääm naja ok der zusammenschluss würde ein vorurteil gegen zogger ausmerzen:
> ...


Ich habe zwar nicht vor ins dieses "Kloster" zu gehen, aber die beschriebene Situation klingt eindeutig nach Damenwahl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2008)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar nicht vor ins dieses "Kloster" zu gehen, aber die beschriebene Situation klingt eindeutig nach Damenwahl
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also bei einer Quote von 3:27 wäre das auch nix für mich.
Wäre das Verhältnis umgekehrt, dann käme man ans Überlegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Sternmarke (21. Februar 2008)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Also bei einer Quote von 3:27 wäre das auch nix für mich.
> Wäre das Verhältnis umgekehrt, dann käme man ans Überlegen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei mir zu Hause ist das Verhältnis genau 1:1 und das ist manchmal schon anstengend. 
Also überleg es dir gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (21. Februar 2008)

also dabei wr ich schon klingt doch echt funny aber es ist trotzdem KRANK^^
aber iwie mag ich die idee müsste mal drüber anchdenken das würde denk ich ma schon fun machen aber bitte nicht mit den üblichen Kloster regeln männer und frauen dürfen keine sexuellen erfahrungen sammeln xDD

MFG Dragonsdeath 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (21. Februar 2008)

Dr.Sternmarke schrieb:


> Bei mir zu Hause ist das Verhältnis genau 1:1 und das ist manchmal schon anstengend.
> Also überleg es dir gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Och, ich denke das ist so wie bei Kindern...
Wenn man eins hat ist's anstrengend, aber bei mehreren können die sich zusammen beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LightningBolt (21. Februar 2008)

Ja mann. Bilde die erste offizielle WoW-Sekte. Suchti du...

Sorry musst ich nur los werden.


----------



## Erothar (21. Februar 2008)

hast du keine Arbeit oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja Spiel bleibt Spiel irgendwann beist de dir in hintern wenn 10Jahre geopfert hast und die Server alle runtergefahren werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich schließ mich diesen Antworten an:

1. Ja
2. Jaein (Kommt auf die Leute an. Ob sie es als "WoW WG" oder "Suchti WG" annehmen würde. Wenn ersters würde Blizz das sicher als Werbemöglichkeit nutzen.)
3. Nein
4. Ja
5. Kp
6. Denke nicht
7. Klar


Bis auf Punkt 3!

Es gibt genügend Firmen (die irgendwas mit software usw) zu tun haben die sowas unterstützen wenn eine Grp is einem Spiel auserordentliche Leistungen erbringt.

(PC umsonst JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und bewerb idch doch einfach bei einer der top gilden mit firstkills usw.^^


----------



## Riane (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?
> Kommt darauf an, wie man leben will, wenn man harz4 bezieht. Möglich wäre es schon.
> 
> Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen?
> ...


----------



## Bl4ze (21. Februar 2008)

ey alter ey zomfg [bitte irgendeinen verdummten von vorurteilen behafteten slang ausdruck einbauen]
ey boah man ey !!!111

ey mach doch gleichue ne sekte du suchty ey l2p oder was...
du hast mal voll das problem mann, komm mal klar und geh ins rl [bitte falsches satzzeichen einsetzen]

voll die sekte die DU GRÜNDEN WILLST !! hast ja in deinem posting gesagt

scheiss kiddie alter man [bitte abgedroschenen hiphop ausdruck einsetzten]

bisse 12 oder was alta ?? voll crank, krank ey, komm mal klar.

------------------------------------------------------

ja ich habe vor mich mit diesem posting einfach mal kommentarlos in die reihe der unreflektierenden,
nicht zu partnerschaftlichen diskussionen fähigen, postcountgeilen, mit vorurteilen und flames umsich schmeißenden idioten einzureihen die solch einen thread zerstören.

bedauerlicher weise sehen wir wieder was die community eines online spieles wohl nicht kann:
sich verständigen - der thread-ersteller läd zu einem gedankenexperiment ein und was er bekommt ist flames
und einseitige betrachtunen der sachen.

krank sind ganz anderen leute, die fähigkeit der zwischenmenschlichen kommunikation verliert man nicht durch
ein online spiel sondern durch die tatsache nicht mehr offnen für neues zu sein.

danke an alle die es geschafft haben hier beide seiten des themas zu erörtern, und meine hochachtug dafür,
mir vergeht wirklich die lust wenn ich hier sehe wie wieder mal ein user beleidigt wird und blöd angemacht
weil er eine doch interessant erörterung starten möchte.

ps: oh ich hab die rechtschreibflamer vergessen, tut mir leid.


----------



## Garim (21. Februar 2008)

vielleicht sollte der TE mal nicht so viel Gras zu sich nehmen, dann kommt man auch um 2:13 Uhr nicht auf so dumme Gedanken. Mehr fällt mir dazu wirklich nicht ein.


----------



## Ungwale (21. Februar 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> ey alter ey zomfg [bitte irgendeinen verdummten von vorurteilen behafteten slang ausdruck einbauen]
> ey boah man ey !!!111
> 
> ey mach doch gleichue ne sekte du suchty ey l2p oder was...
> ...



Seeeehr guter beitrag, obgleich du mich zunächst in den ersten zeilen etwas schockiert hast..ist man solche töne ja gar nicht gewohnt von dir...hehe, aber gut "angepasst".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zum te:
Ich denke auch, dass diese vorstellung schon einen gewissen reiz ausübt und die meisten dieser "du bist krank" flamer hier diese phantasie ebenfalls sehr reizvoll finden, sich aber sehr wohl bewusst sind, dass dieses "kloster" (leider?) nie realität werden kann...zumindest nicht für den durchschnittsbürger. Das ist hier aber nicht die frage.
Aber mal der annahme hingegeben, man wäre ungebunden, wäre finanziell unabhängig, würde gut versorgt werden (mit allem, was man so braucht^^)...dannnn wäre das doch schon eine spassige unternehmung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sicherlich nichts auf dauer, aber so für einen gewissen zeitraum (alá center parcs oder so..) bestimmt interessant...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healinde (21. Februar 2008)

Wenns umgekehrt läuft... also ein Sponsor ein Team aufziehen will und sich einen Namen machen will, und sich wow als Werbeplattform aussucht und dann ein 25er Team einstellt und dafür gut bezahlt, dann würden wohl nicht so viele hier rumflamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal, in Deutschland wird es ganz und gar nicht passieren, dazu kriegt man das Geld wohl nicht wieder rein, aber in anderen Ländern kann ich mir sowas schon vorstellen, man braucht sich ja nur die Starcrafter in Korea anschauen, allerdings ist es da schon sowas wie ein Volkssport, was man von wow hier nicht behaupten kann... aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten, die idee ist nicht abwegig.. Für mich selber unvorstellbar, da ich nen Job, Frau und 2 Kinder habe.
Aber für solche Leute, die sowieso nur zu Hause rumsitzen und den ganzen Tag wow spielen, wär das sicherlich ne Alternative, in so einer Gemeinschaft zu spielen macht dann doch mehr Spaß als alleine zu Hause, man kann das sicher so realisieren, daß eben jeder Miete zahlt und dafür in so einer Gemeinschaft spielen/wohnen kann, bzw mietet sich ein großes Haus als große WG an. So wär das wohl machbar, würde dem Respekt zollen, der so was organisieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ob diese Truppe nun Erfolg hat, ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz anderes Blatt. Einer kann 14h am tag spielen, der andere nur 4h und kann der "Wenigspieler" trotzdem viel besser sein, ein bischen liegt der skill auch im Blut. 
Sponsoring oder Unterstützung gibt es wohl erst, wenn sich wirklich Erfolge abzeichnen und die Truppe sich erstmal einen Ruf erarbeitet, vorher wird man die kaum beachten.
So, das wars von mir und nun fallt über mir her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaeln (21. Februar 2008)

/signed #62

Zum Thema...

Ich denke schon das es durchaus möglich wäre und auch umsetzbar wenn man bedenk wie schnell es bei den Koreaner oder Chinesen ging den Rückstand auf Nihilium aufzuholen wo doch BC erst viel später bei denen rauskam. Zum anderen denke ich das von den 10.000.000 WOW Usern es sich sicherlich ein stattlicher Anteil finden würde die zu so einem Project sagen würden...JA das ist was für mich


----------



## Thedynamike (21. Februar 2008)

Merkt denn keiner, dass uns der Threadersteller nur verkackeiern will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Occasus (21. Februar 2008)

wäre das dann 24 stunden dauergezocke? kara, gruul, ssc etc?

dann nicht ^^


----------



## Malakas (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Naja gut, also bevor das geflame weiter geht...
> 
> Ich spiele seit einem Monat überhaupt keine WoW mehr (von mir aus).
> 
> ...




Wozu ?


----------



## Evalor (21. Februar 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist das eine gute Idee mit der man mit sicherheit auch enorm was verdienen kann. MIt Big Brother hats auch geklappt. Also wenn man daraus ne Realitishow macht wo sich ander Gamer was abschauen können seh ich das als echte Marktlücke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man als Mensch, der im Leben garnichts weiter erreichen möchte, seine Träume nicht verwirklichen dürfen und Lösungen dafür suchen ?
> 
> Gibt doch genug Arbeitslose etc. die nurnoch in ihrer Gilde sozial aktiv sind, wieso also nicht aus einer kranken TS Beziehung ein echtes Zusammenleben formen ?




RL? wtf???

1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  WoW ist ein spiel und KEINE Lebenseinstellung
2. Arbeit suchen?


----------



## Riane (21. Februar 2008)

Evalor schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das eine gute Idee mit der man mit sicherheit auch enorm was verdienen kann. MIt Big Brother hats auch geklappt. Also wenn man daraus ne Realitishow macht wo sich ander Gamer was abschauen können seh ich das als echte Marktlücke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vote für noch mehr Hazr4 Fernsehen!


----------



## Malakas (21. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Vote für noch mehr Hazr4 Fernsehen!




Jippie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
... oder so ne über WOWsupernanny die den Boons die Peitsche gibt und zeigt wie man anständig raidet. Ninja looter müssen natürlich in die Wuthöhle ; )


----------



## Vivinova (21. Februar 2008)

Die Idee ist doch nur krank,...

Würd nen Termin beim Arzt ausmachen.
Oder deine Eltern sollen dir den PC wegnehmen.


----------



## Riane (21. Februar 2008)

Malakas schrieb:


> Jippie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Joo, sowas braucht die Menscheit! ;D


----------



## Lupinè (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit einem Monat überhaupt keine WoW mehr (von mir aus).



GZ dazu



Dominian schrieb:


> Und ehrlich gesagt gibt es genug Menschen, die diesen Lebensstil seit 3 Jahren schon fast in dieser Reinform praktizieren.



Warst du mal einer von Ihnen?



Dominian schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man als Mensch, der im Leben garnichts weiter erreichen möchte, seine Träume nicht verwirklichen dürfen und Lösungen dafür suchen ?



Wenn man im Leben nichts mehr weiter erreichen möchte, sollte man zum Arzt gehen.
Da liegt ein Suizidversuch, im Anfangsstadium.



Dominian schrieb:


> Würdet ihr einen Mönch krank nennen, weil er sein Leben mit der sinnlosen Arbeit in einer Klostermauer vergeudet und keine Lust hat, als Teil der Gesellschaft zu existieren ?



Mönche, wollen mit ihrer harten täglichen Arbeit, Buße tun für ihre Sünden, die machen das nicht "Just for Fun".
Er will, nur weil er keinen Bock zum Arbeiten hat(bin selber Arbeitslos), sich der Gesellschaft entziehen und sich nen Lenz auf deren Kosten machen.



Dominian schrieb:


> Ausserdem würde ja der Beitritt in dieses "Kloster" nicht bedeuten, dass man 24/7 zocken muss. Sondern so 12-16h am tag für neuen content raiden, und dann entspannt dort leben und auch andere games zocken und Dinge tun mit den Leuten dort.



Siehe oben, Punkt: Buße tun und harte Arbeit.



Dominian schrieb:


> Gibt doch genug Arbeitslose etc. die nurnoch in ihrer Gilde sozial aktiv sind, wieso also nicht aus einer kranken TS Beziehung ein echtes Zusammenleben formen ?



Weil wie du es schon sagst, krank ist und er sich lieber nen Arzt suchen sollte der ihm hilft.

@TE:
ich hoffe der Thread ist ein Scherz, ansonsten geh zum Arzt.

In diesem Sinne

die Lupi


----------



## Calathiel (21. Februar 2008)

vote for forenpsychologen/psychiater


@te 

DANKE, dass du gezeigt hast, dass es immer noch Loosers ohne Rl gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bzw. Solche, die denken, dass der Staat einen für wow bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



eieieie erbäääääääääääääääääääärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dunkelschwarz (21. Februar 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen, ließ zwar schon längere Zeit öfters die Posts hier im Forum, hab aber noch nie was zu sagen gehabt.

Find die Idee auch n bisschen heftig, aber jedem das seine, denke mir nur mal das einem sowas auf Dauer nicht Spaß machen kann.

Was willst du machen wenn ihr mal keinen Bock mehr drauf habt wow zu zocken? Ein neues Spiel suchen oder was?

so weit so gut lg


----------



## Achereto (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, dass du ganz dringend einen Psychater aufsuchen solltest und dein(e) WoW-Abo(s) kündigen solltest, falls dieser Vorschlag auch nur im Ansatz ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## .shadow (21. Februar 2008)

Also wenn es sowas mal geben würde dann nur China oder japan <.<


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Februar 2008)

Selten hat es so wehgetan die Antworten eines Threads zu lesen wie hier. Sind die Menschen wirklich so dumm?

Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?
Kommt auf Frage 3 an. Es sei denn man stützt sich ganz auf den Staat, da ist aber die Frage wie lange der das mitmacht.

Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen?
Keines von beiden.

Glaubt ihr andere Firmen (Intel,Nividia etc.) würden derartiges unterstützen wollen ?
PVE - Nein, öffentliches PvP - vielleicht.

Denkt ihr, das man durch eine derartige Gilde, natürlich geskillte Leute, die World-First Kills einsacken kann ?
Ja, aber die reguläre Konkurrenz sollte man nicht verachten

Welche Regeln und Ideen habt ihr für das "Kloster" ?
klare Zeiteinteilung (schlafen/essen - WoW - Freizeit), möglicherweise Eigenanbau von Gemüse etc, Fokus auf das Weiterkommen der Gilde legen, nicht auf das des Chars.

gibt es soetwas schon ? Und wo kann man sich dafür anmelden ?
Nicht das ich wüsste.

Denkt ihr, das so etwas auch in 10 oder 20, oder 40 jahren noch möglich wäre ?
Wenn es heute möglich wäre auf jeden Fall.

Dass man mit Videospielen Geld verdienen kann zeigt ja der Fall Korea, ob sich allerdings im Westen und bei WoW so ein Markt ergeben wird ist bislang fraglich.


----------



## Riane (21. Februar 2008)

Wie hier immer noch jemand in diesen dämlichen und sinnlosen Thread schreibt *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Malakas (21. Februar 2008)

Riane schrieb:


> Wie hier immer noch jemand in diesen dämlichen und sinnlosen Thread schreibt *kopfschüttel*




Ja unglaublich, inzwischen weis ich schon garnicht mehr worum es ging... ahja um die wow mönche...

langweiliggggg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (21. Februar 2008)

wie krank muss man sein... rl nimmt doch sowieso schon genug schaden durch wow


----------



## Shênya (21. Februar 2008)

Dieser Thread is nich ernst gemeint oder?

das ja ma anders heftig krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nu weiss ich wer verantwortlich für die "WoW Sucht threads" ist ^^


----------



## wachhabender (21. Februar 2008)

> und in den Zustand geistiger Entfernung von der Realität begeben.



sry,aber ich denke mal du hast diesen zustand bereits erreicht....


----------



## piXxe (21. Februar 2008)

15 Jahre alt, Pubertät, nichts mit Freizeit anzufangen (weil keine Freunde), Zukunft? Scheiss egal, täglich Streit mit den Eltern bzgl. PC-Konsum

JAAAAAAA das ist die Jugend die in solch ein "Kloster" will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Bitte geht in Behandlung, das mein ich echt ernst... alle die sowas machen wollen ...


----------



## Blacklemon (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...




freak


----------



## derigrun (21. Februar 2008)

ok,
angenommen:
wow-wg kommt zu stande 
diese männer und frauen sind ab dann "völlig losgelöst von der erde"
ein jahr später: börsencrash- blizz macht pleite, das aus für wow

denkt mal weiter^^

mfg


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Würdet ihr einen Mönch krank nennen, weil er sein Leben mit der sinnlosen Arbeit in einer Klostermauer vergeudet und keine Lust hat, als Teil der Gesellschaft zu existieren ?
> 
> Ausserdem würde ja der Beitritt in dieses "Kloster" nicht bedeuten, dass man 24/7 zocken muss. Sondern so 12-16h am tag für neuen content raiden, und dann entspannt dort leben und auch andere games zocken und Dinge tun mit den Leuten dort.



Rofl!!! 12-16h am Tag? Ich bin mir sicher, dass 24/7 zwar für 24h und 7x Woche steht jedoch niemand wirklich soviel Zeit alleine investiert... Ich denke mal dieser Ausdruck steht für Gilden die 24/7 Raiden/Farmen, d.h. es sind immer Mitglieder online zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit um zu farmen oder von mir aus Raiden. Niemals jedoch eine Person. Und 16h = 2/3 von seinem Leben im WoW verbringen. Das kann kein normaler der arbeiten oder in die Schule muss.  OMG!!! Ich kanns echt nciht fassen: "12-16h am tag für neuen content raiden" + "und auch andere games zocken". Bist du arbeitslos? Nicht erwerbsfähig? Hartz4? Wann willst du schlafen, essen... mein Gott "Sex" haben?


----------



## Amarillo (21. Februar 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wie krank muss man sein um so etwas wirklich in erwägung zu ziehen?



sehr seeehr krank!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der-Reaper (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



du bist einer der lächerlichsten poster der mir je übern weg gelaufen ist
omg was nen vollhonk


----------



## Denewardtor (21. Februar 2008)

SirCotare schrieb:


> also ich wär sofort dabei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich auch^^aber denke das geht auch von Zuhause aus sogar besser, in so ner WG hat man doch keine RUHE^^


----------



## Denewardtor (21. Februar 2008)

boah ne hey, wie viel geflame hier kommt, grauenhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## theduke666 (21. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> ... möglicherweise Eigenanbau von Gemüse etc ....


Und was ist mit Fleisch?
Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shênya (21. Februar 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Fleisch?
> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?
> 
> 
> ...



gegessen wird ingame xD

an den poster weiter oben der fragte ob auch ma sex haben will: /schlafen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg...


----------



## Bartanus (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde das ganze geflame einfach nur Schwachsinn, es gibt so viele die dieses spiel sowieso schon 10h am Tag zocken warum sollten sie es dann nicht als bezahlte Profis tun? Das gibt es seid Jahren schon in anderen Games warum net in wow. Außerdem finde ich das freak geheule einfach nur Kiddielike.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Februar 2008)

Bartanus schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze geflame einfach nur Schwachsinn, es gibt so viele die dieses spiel sowieso schon 10h am Tag zocken warum sollten sie es dann nicht als bezahlte Profis tun? Das gibt es seid Jahren schon in anderen Games warum net in wow. Außerdem finde ich das freak geheule einfach nur Kiddielike.



jo, die flame kiddies .....sooo peinlich ....und immer schön insert "boon,honk,noob,no rl" ihr seid so peinlich und merkts nichmal !!


----------



## theduke666 (21. Februar 2008)

Bartanus schrieb:


> ...es gibt so viele die dieses spiel sowieso schon 10h am Tag zocken warum sollten sie es dann nicht als bezahlte Profis tun? Das gibt es seid Jahren schon in anderen Games warum net in wow...


Das kann man nicht mit dem Vorhaben des TEs vergleichen...


----------



## Shênya (21. Februar 2008)

Bartanus schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganze geflame einfach nur Schwachsinn, es gibt so viele die dieses spiel sowieso schon 10h am Tag zocken warum sollten sie es dann nicht als bezahlte Profis tun? Das gibt es seid Jahren schon in anderen Games warum net in wow. Außerdem finde ich das freak geheule einfach nur Kiddielike.



ehmm ganz einfach: Weil es bereits schwachsinn ist 10h/d zu spielen? An nem weekend kann man das ja gerne mal machen, aber regelmässig? Ich bitte Dich. Das kanns doch nich sein.

Was ist denn bitte soooo toll, dass man 10+h/d in nem game rumhängen kann. Das muss einem doch irgendwann langweilig werden - sucht hin oder her.


----------



## Arakon79 (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?



Nein, denn dafür müsstest du ja arbeiten gehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dominian schrieb:


> Denkt ihr, das so etwas auch in 10 oder 20, oder 40 jahren noch möglich wäre ?



In 10 Jahren wird mit absoluter Sicherheit NIEMAND mehr WoW spielen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salv (21. Februar 2008)

Ich wünsch Leuten wie dir, dass sie einmal aus ihrer WoW geprägten Welt aufwachen. 

Viel Spass in deinem Leben, wenn zum Beispiel mal ein Familienmitglied oder ein guter Freund (naja falls man als Süchtler noch welche hat) durch einen Unfall oder Krankheit ums Leben kommt.

Dann wünscht du dir jede einzelne Minute deiner /played Zeit mit dieser Person nochmal verbringen zu dürfen und plötzlich hat Zeit und die Welt wieder Relevanz.

Ich sehe schon Massen an Spieler wie die Lemminge auf die Klippe zulaufen, wenn Blizzard die Server abdreht...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. Februar 2008)

theduke666 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Fleisch?
> Schonmal darüber nachgedacht?



In der Tat, das habe ich. Fleisch wird gekauft.


----------



## theduke666 (21. Februar 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> In der Tat, das habe ich. Fleisch wird gekauft.


Da Activision-Blizzard aber nie für Firstkills zahlen wird, dürfte das auf
Dauer problematisch sein.
s.o.


----------



## Grolp (21. Februar 2008)

sich sowas auszudenken spricht von kreativität................an sowas teilzunehmen, deutet eher auf nicht vorhandenen Verstand hin.....

in diesem Sinne


----------



## Apophi$ (21. Februar 2008)

Also vorhab es wäre für mich undenkbar weil das bisschen reallife das ich noch habe mir ganz gut gefällt *fg*

Aber mal weg von den Kiddyflamern es gibt als Beispiel Mousesport Team.amd64 usw usw die Jungens zoggen den ganzen lieben Tag CS 1.6 /Source spielen 1-2 mal die Woche Eps sind auf zig lans unterwegs und nehmen an den ganzen anderen Tunieren rundherrum noch teil also ein sehr beanspruchendes Rahmenprogramm das sie zu absolvieren haben und was ist der Lohn für die Mühen ein aüssert netter Scheck am Ende des Monats (spreche das aus eigener Erfahrung *g) und wenn dies auf WoW zu projezieren und sich Leute damit anfreunden könne why not wenn zB. Nvidea meint eine Gilde mit ihren Namen zu pushen und dafür ein gutes Gehalt zur Verfügung stellen sollte es jedem selber überlasssen werden hier noch mal an die Kiddys es wäre nichts für mich also plox no flames -.-

Ps:Um das in der Warcraftwelt zu realisieren fehlt es einfach an Zielen  was ist wenn die Inzen gecleared sind was dann wie misst man sich das prob hatten wir damals wie heute in der Eps net  der Content war immer vorhanden


----------



## Bralatur (21. Februar 2008)

ich würde da eher den begriff "Sekte" anstatt "Kloster" benutzen...

und wow denk ich verliert da schnell seinen reiz nach 2-5 wochen 


Edith meint: Geh auf nen RP-Server und gib dein RL auf^^


----------



## killburn (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Dazu kann ich nur sagen KRANK!


----------



## Drynwin (21. Februar 2008)

omfg willst du die sucht von wow spielern noch mehr steigern es ist sowieso schon karnk wieviel manche leute spielen das sollte man nich auch noch unterstützen


PS: es ist auch schonmal einer verreckt an wow weil er aufeghört hat zu essen und zu trinken das würde ich mir merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metadron72 (21. Februar 2008)

Shênya schrieb:


> ehmm ganz einfach: Weil es bereits schwachsinn ist 10h/d zu spielen? An nem weekend kann man das ja gerne mal machen, aber regelmässig? Ich bitte Dich. Das kanns doch nich sein.
> 
> Was ist denn bitte soooo toll, dass man 10+h/d in nem game rumhängen kann. Das muss einem doch irgendwann langweilig werden - sucht hin oder her.



jedem seine meinung, geht doch einfach auf das thema ein und hört auf eure eigene meinung unbedingt als das jeweils tolle ultimativ richtige aufzudrängen...oder postet einfach nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber hast du den Knall nicht mehr gehört? Offensichtlich hast du ein ernst zunehmendes Problem und solltest dich schnellsten in die Hände Profissoneller Psylogen begeben da Dir wie man an deinem Beitrag sieht wohl langsam die Synapsen am durchbrennen sind.


----------



## Dogar (21. Februar 2008)

Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ? Finanzen sind weltliche Güter. denen willste dich ja lossagen oder ? 

Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen? glaube nicht das die das unterstützen

Glaubt ihr andere Firmen (Intel,Nividia etc.) würden derartiges unterstützen wollen ? siehe oben

Denkt ihr, das man durch eine derartige Gilde, natürlich geskillte Leute, die World-First Kills einsacken kann ?
Kann man sich mit nem Firstkill nen Brot kaufen ? nein 
Erinnert sich nach 2 Monaten irgendwer noch daran ? nein
wenn man meint man hätte den Firstkill gehabt meint ein anderer das der schon früher down gewesen wäre ? Ja

Welche Regeln und Ideen habt ihr für das "Kloster" ?
1. Man sollte Computerspiele in maßen genießen. Auch WOW
2. Tagsüber besser nicht dass zimmer verlassen. Die Sonne könnte euch schwere Verbrennungen zufügen
3. Verbrennungen die der Mond verursacht sind schlimmer.
4. Essen wird via "Tischlein deck dich" nicht gebracht.
5. Hygiene ist wichtig. jeden Tag einmal in den Kanaälen von SW schwimmen gilt nicht als Hygiene
6. Der Konsum von bewustseinsverändernden mitteln ist verboten. 
7. Sollte in ferner Zukunft der Server down gehen so ist das nicht das jüngste gericht.

gibt es soetwas schon ? Und wo kann man sich dafür anmelden ? 
ich glaube das nennt sich Nervernheilanstalt oder so.
anmelden kannst du dich da im Örtlichem Krankenhaus oder beim Psychiater

Denkt ihr, das so etwas auch in 10 oder 20, oder 40 jahren noch möglich wäre ?
Nein. 

zitat eines guten Freundes den der TE mal ansehen sollte

RL is nen scheissspiel. Hat aber ne sau geile Grafik


----------



## snif07 (21. Februar 2008)

Apophi$ schrieb:


> Mousesport Team.amd64 usw usw die Jungens zoggen den ganzen lieben Tag CS 1.6 /Source


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mouse traniert zwischen 2-4 std. am tag... das wars

Viele PG's sind nebenbei studenten die es sich garnicht leisten können den ganzen tag zu zocken.

Bzw. wieso sollte dich jemand dafür bezahlen das du Instanzen Clearst? Du hockst daheim, machst dadurch keine werbung aber willst geld dafür? oO


----------



## Long_Wolf (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder erheiternd das Leute zwar lesen aber einen Text nicht verstehen.

Ein Fußballspieler der Weltklasse lebt für seinen Sport und tut solange er dazu körperlich noch in der Lage ist nichts anderes als diesem Sport zu huldigen. Dieser Mensch ist für Millionen ein Idol, dabei hat er kaum Freizeit, muss praktisch jeden Aspekt seines Lebens dem Spiel anpassen (Ernährung, Konsum von Alkohol,tägliches Training,Freizeitgestaltung et cetera et cetera). Dieser Jemand verdient sogar Unsummen an Geld damit !

Aber jemand der so etwas mit einem anderen Spiel machen will ( ja auch Fußball ist nur ein Spiel) der ist krank ?  Ein Freak ?

Komische Sichtweise der Dinge ;D


----------



## theduke666 (21. Februar 2008)

Alexio schrieb:


> Meine Fresse du kleiner scheiß harzt 4 affe der keine freunde und rl mehr hat. dir sollte man wow wegnehmen. ich hoffe du gehst am spiel kaputt. scheiß freak.
> 
> FUCK U


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zugabe!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bulltastic (21. Februar 2008)

*Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?*

- Wenn ihr einen Mitgliedsbeitrag festlegt, ja!

*Glaubt ihr, Blizzard würde derartiges unterstützen/unterbinden wollen?*

- Ich denke nicht das Blizz soetwas unterbindet, noch unterstützen wird, da jeder so viel spielen kann wie er es für nötig hält.

*Glaubt ihr andere Firmen (Intel,Nividia etc.) würden derartiges unterstützen wollen ?*

- Es könnte gut sein das wenn ihr mit euren Arena Teams in der Welt Liga spielt, derartige unterstützungen bekommen könntet.

*Denkt ihr, das man durch eine derartige Gilde, natürlich geskillte Leute, die World-First Kills einsacken kann ?*

- Wenn man sich reinhängt und alles ordentlich organisiert und jeder seine Klasse beherrscht - was soll euch dann im Wege stehen?!

*Welche Regeln und Ideen habt ihr für das "Kloster" ?*

- Regeln: 27/7 in Pflicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*gibt es soetwas schon ? Und wo kann man sich dafür anmelden ? * 

- Soviel ich weis gibt es soetwas nicht! 

*Denkt ihr, das so etwas auch in 10 oder 20, oder 40 jahren noch möglich wäre ?*

- Möglich ist alles, nzr ob es dann noch WoW geben wird. steht in den Sternen.


MfG  Bulltastic


----------



## Carcharoth (21. Februar 2008)

Alexio schrieb:


> Meine Fresse du kleiner scheiß harzt 4 affe der keine freunde und rl mehr hat. dir sollte man wow wegnehmen. ich hoffe du gehst am spiel kaputt. scheiß freak.
> 
> FUCK U



Viel Spass mit der Schreibsperre


----------



## Artista Clan (21. Februar 2008)

Alexio schrieb:


> Meine Fresse du kleiner scheiß harzt 4 affe der keine freunde und rl mehr hat. dir sollte man wow wegnehmen. ich hoffe du gehst am spiel kaputt. scheiß freak.
> 
> FUCK U



Kein wunder wenn sich Leute aus dem RL zurückziehen wollen, sowas wie dir begegnet man halt ziemlich oft da draussen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob der TE eine Therapie braucht weiß ich nicht und ist mir auch egal, aber es gibt schon sehr viele die so oder so ähnlich antworten... die sollten dann gleich mitgehn.


----------



## Shênya (21. Februar 2008)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> jedem seine meinung, geht doch einfach auf das thema ein und hört auf eure eigene meinung unbedingt als das jeweils tolle ultimativ richtige aufzudrängen...oder postet einfach nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich denke nicht, dass meine meinung die "ultimativ richtige" ist wie Du es so schön sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich ging lediglich auf Deinen post ein.

Das wars von mir zu diesem Thread.

edit: Um (für Dich) darauf einzugehen:

Machbar durchaus. Doch auf Dauer wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht halten, wenn Du es nur auf WoW beziehst.
Unterstützung wirst Du von anderen Firmen grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht kriegen.

edit2: Ja diesmal hab ichs falsch verstanden - lesen ftw >.< geht ja nur um ein gedankenexperiment und ned um eine durchführung >.< sry @TE für die dummen comments.


----------



## skunkie (21. Februar 2008)

Du spielst schon sehr sehr sehr lange. Nicht wahr?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## web189 (21. Februar 2008)

Naja, es gibt sehr viele sehr merkwürdige Vereine. Wenn die einen Science Fiction Figuren anbeten und das ganze als Religion verkaufen, dann sollen die anderen WoW spielen - von denen wird man wenigstens im RL in Ruhe gelassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. Wer es nicht schon erraten hat - es geht um Scientologie.


----------



## Draco1985 (21. Februar 2008)

Nennt mich altmodisch, aber ich finde die Idee allein schon ziemlich bedenklich.

Ich hoffe mal, lieber TE, dass du diesen Thread nur aus Spaß am Trollen eröffnet hast - alles andere wäre in höchstem Maße bedauerlich und in einem gewissen Maße auch peinlich.

WoW soll, wie jedes andere Spiel auch nur eine Möglichkeit sein, Abwechslung vom RL bekommen. Nicht andersherum. Wenn man glaubt, dass man im RL nichts mehr zu verlieren habe oder es irgendein Spiel wert wäre, das RL KOMPLETT aufzugeben - Tja, das ist der Punkt, an dem keine Alternative mehr zu einer Therapie bleibt.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass so eine verrückte Idee, sollte sie wirklich durchgezogen werden, massiv schlechte Presse für WoW und alle anderen MMOS und Spiele bedeutet. Zumindest hierzulande. Wenn man ein Spiel so sehr liebt, sollte man es eigentlich nicht auf diese Weise in die Kritik bringen wollen.


----------



## NightCreat (21. Februar 2008)

world first kills???? das geht gar nicht^^ wenn nicht mindestens 3erweiterungenr auskommen kannste das veregessen


----------



## Dusktumy (21. Februar 2008)

Ich geh davon aus der er sofort in das kloster eintreten möchte, denn sonst würde man nicht auf so ne dumme idee kommen

Und der ganze text hört sich nach ne sucht an


----------



## Nypha (21. Februar 2008)

Also ich könnte sowas nicht..
Mein RL ist zwar in mom auch nicht besonders toll aber das liegt weniger an WoW.
Jeden Tag , jede Stunde zu spielen könnt ich mir nicht vorstellen da ich schon wenn ich 2 Stunden spiele i.wie  ein komisches gefühl hab.. ich muss i.was tun! Und wenn ich  dann auch mal lange nur rumsitze und spiele dann tranier ich dementsprechend danach auch.. ganz egal ob das mitten in der nacht ist oder ka.
Ich kann das verstehen das wenn alles scheiße ist das man einfach in seine Lieblingswelt eintauchen will und dort einfach sein eigenes schönes Leben führen will.
Jedoch wird es WoW nicht immer geben...
Alles geht mal zu ende..
Und für die Welt bist du irgentjemand, aber für irgentjemanden bist DU die Welt!


----------



## piXxe (21. Februar 2008)

Die die uns Flamer nennen sollen mal überlegen von was wir hier reden  Das es die Japaner mit WC3 gemacht haben ist schon die Höhe... das es aber Jugendliche Spinner (sorry) machen, die in Deutschland ihr Leben versauen ist ja noch eine Stufe höher.. Klar ..... 13-17 evtl. kritisches Alter... aber echt leuts... geht nach draussen, spielt WOW zum Spaß .... nicht WOW als Teil des Lebens machen... ihr werdets bereuen und euch selber in den arschbeissen, wenn ihr anstatt für die schule gelernt und evtl. studiert ... wow gezockt habt und auf der Haupt/Realschule gesessen habt..... und als Wenigverdiener... oder sonstiges (wenn ihr überhaupt nen Job bekommt als Realschüler oder Hauptschüler in dieser Zeit...) versucht ne 3 Köpfige Familie zu ernähren... 

Überlegt bisschen... und denkt an eure Zukunft... Glaubt mir... die ist wichtiger als WoW .... Geld scheffeln... ist wichtiger als IG Gold sammeln....


----------



## Murloc92 (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren.



was habt ihr alle mit eurem *world-first kill* ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich spiele WoW weil es mir Spass macht und ich will und werde nie der beste darin sein, mir reicht der Spass am spielen. Meinetwegen können diese Leute von Nihilium die ganzen world-first kills haben ich will auch nicht der beste im PVP sein. Mir reicht es Level 70 zu werden und Allys zu besiegen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Attractolide (21. Februar 2008)

LOL, wow im Container

also prinzipiell finde ich die Idee und selbst den Vergleich mit den Mönchen nicht so abwegig. Dazu einige Gedanken.

Das ganze gibt es ja längst tausend-fach. Es ist keineswegs neu. Dass das Kloster dieser  Spieler bisher Raid-Gilde heisst, scheint mir dabei eher unwichtig ^^

Aber es sind doch 40-50 Leute, die unendlich Zeit aufopfern um gemeinsam in einer virtuellen Welt virtuelle items zu ergattern und first kills von Bossen die es auch nur auf Servern gibt..und in den Köpfen der Spieler.

Prinzipiell halte ich es für krank, jeden Tag mehr als 10 Stunden  die gleiche Sache zu machen...ob es Aktienhandel ist, mit dem man Millionen verdient, fernsehen oder wow spielen; egal. Beten in Klöstern schliesse ich hier übrigens voll mit ein ^^

Interessanter als die Frage ob sowas finanzierbar wäre etc. finde ich wie es wohl aussehen würde.

Es wäre der reine Stress. Was in der Idee wie eine Idylle erscheint, weil ja alle die gleichen Ziele haben, würde sich glaub ich schnell als Katastrophe entpuppen.

Das online Spielen in der Gilde hat nämlich den grossen Vorteil, dass man nur den wow-Teil der anderen Mitspieler sieht und nicht den real life Teil (soweit er noch existiert).

Spieler mit mangelhafter Körperhygiene, die vor nikotinverschmierten Rechnern sitzen und von einem Müll-Berg ungeben sind...oder so ähnlich. Spätestens mit Wegfall einer Kontrolle von aussen durch Eltern etc. würde es dazu kommen.

Auch bleiben die Aggressionen, die man gegen andere Spieler entwickelt, ..(weil sie "noobs sind", nen wipe verursachen, zu faul zum farmen sind oder einem das ersehnte Item wegwürfeln oder was auch immer) im online Spiel gedämpft. Wenn "der Arsch natürlich vor einem sitzt" kriegt es eine ganz andere Qualität.

Der Leistungsdruck wäre vermutlich unerträglich.

Unendlich viele Gilden haben sich schon aufgelöst...würden die Leute auch noch zusammen wohnen, wären die Probleme und der Stress ungleich höher und es würden nach kürzester Zeit die Fetzen fliegen.

Soweit meine Einschätzung ^^

Davon ab...es wäre hart therapiebedürftig.

Und da schliesst sich der Kreis...Mönche, die 10 h am Tag Rosenkränze beten, zum 1000sten Mal aus der Bibel vorlesen, 500 Jahre alte Lieder singen und so gut wie nix zum Wohle der Gesellschaft beisteuern sind in meinen Augen auch nicht besser, ob nun von Hartz 4 oder Kirchensteuer schmarotzt wird macht da kaum nen Unterschied.

....es sind beides krankhafte Verirrungen, die aber auch wieder was Witziges haben und der Welt kaum schaden. Nur "toll" oder "cool" ist es beides nicht.

Gruss, MM


----------



## Vesber (21. Februar 2008)

Hm, hab ich was misverstanden? Mir ist nicht aufgefallen, das der TE auch mit nur einem Wort erwähnt hat das er darüber nachdenkt es so zu handhaben. Er spricht von einem Gedankenspiel... von fiktiven Personen. Oder lieg ich daneben?

Gedanken über Psychologen, Therapien, RL etc pp sollten sich eher die Dauerflamer machen die mit ihren sinnfreien Kommentaren zu 50% zum Ärger und zu 50% zur Belustigung der Community und Mods beitragen. Wie kann man sich nur so gerne so unsäglich lächerlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ topic
Glaube nicht das es einfach zu realisieren wäre und ich kann mir kaum Menschen vorstellen die ein derartiges Durchhaltevermögen mitbringen so zu leben.


----------



## Unic_Howard (21. Februar 2008)

Blos weil ihr 16 Stunden am Tag zockt heißt das nicht das ihr irgendwelche Firstkills hinbekommt. Vielleicht kommt der TE dann irgendwann mal über sein Kara Level aber um bei den World First Kills mitzumischen gehört leider auch ein bischen Talent, Auffassungsgabe, taktisches Geschick und Fleiß dazu (Fleiß im Sinne von ausserhalb von WoW auch ein wenig Theorycrafting betreiben und lernen was wann wie am meisten bringt, ob Items oder Handlungen). Alles Sachen die man leider nicht so einfach "lernen" kann. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (21. Februar 2008)

du bist durchgeknallt !


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Unic_Howard schrieb:


> Blos weil ihr 16 Stunden am Tag zockt heißt das nicht das ihr irgendwelche Firstkills hinbekommt. Vielleicht kommt der TE dann irgendwann mal über sein Kara Level aber um bei den World First Kills mitzumischen gehört leider auch ein bischen Talent, Auffassungsgabe, taktisches Geschick und Fleiß dazu (Fleiß im Sinne von ausserhalb von WoW auch ein wenig Theorycrafting betreiben und lernen was wann wie am meisten bringt, ob Items oder Handlungen). Alles Sachen die man leider nicht so einfach "lernen" kann.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Als ich mit meiner Gilde vor einem Monat aufgehört habe stand ich kurz vor Illidan. Und du kannst mir glauben, das ich mir die Nächte mit dem berechnen der Werte meines Chars um die Ohren geschlagen habe und mich auf Bosse vorbereitet habe.

Das wäre auch einer der Vorteile in diesem Anwesen (ich nenne es mal nicht mehr Kloster). Man könnte sich viel einfach Dinge zeigen wie Interface und Spielweisen und verschiedene Dinge von Angesicht zu Angesicht diskutieren.


----------



## Dominian (21. Februar 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> du bist durchgeknallt !




Und weiter ?


----------



## Terroris91 (21. Februar 2008)

du sprichst von: sein altes leben aufgeben oO
wenn du über sowas ernsthaft nachdenkst bin ich davon überzeugt das du gar kein leben hast und schon jetzt den ganzen tag mit wow verbringst

MACH NEN ENTZUG DU OPFER!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (21. Februar 2008)

OMFG was bist du für ein Opfer. Du solltest aufhören mit WoW spielen. Das ganze ist dir über den Kopf gewachsen.

Achso btw: hinter dir steht ein orc der tötet dich gleich


----------



## Wynd (21. Februar 2008)

da ich hier mal ein ähnliches thema angeregt habe ("kann man dem RL komplett den rücken kehren" o.ä.) bin ich auf der seite des themenstarters. ich finde die idee ganz spannend und gebe gerne meine meinung dazu ab:

für diesen "exklusiven club" ein kloster als beispiel zu nehmen war vielleicht nicht ganz passend, aber im grunde verstehe ich schon was gemeint ist. wer würde nicht gern crazy 20 h am tag zocken und arbeit, familie, sorgen, etc. einfach mal außen vor lassen? ich hatte vor ein paar monaten auch so ne phase in der ich am liebsten NIX anderes gemacht hätte als WoW zu spielen (und am besten nicht zu schlafen *g*). mittlerweile hat sich das aber gelegt.

ich halte dieses gedankenexperiment für machbar, solange nicht (wie bei mir selbst) die motivation ausgeht. finanzierung halte ich dabei für am schwierigsten zu meistern. mein vorschlag: leute finden die im schicht-system arbeiten: so kann man sich gegenseitig ablösen und ein teil der spieler bringt auch noch geld mit in die kasse. setzt aber nen großen spielerpool/club/verband voraus. alternative: gezielt leute rekrutieren die keinen job haben. die haben zwar wenig kohle aber viel zeit zum zocken (und sehr viel geld braucht man ja evtl. auch gar nicht wenn man allem entsagt außer WoW und nahrung ^o^).


----------



## heavy-metal (21. Februar 2008)

sorry, aber das finde ich krank die idee!


----------



## Rull (21. Februar 2008)

lol wär ja mal lustig, aber eher verrufen, viele werden danken: suchtievolzusanstalt^^


----------



## Fiedde (21. Februar 2008)

sicher ist sowas möglich 
als krank würde ich es auch nicht bezeichnen 

es gibt genug beispiele die man für ähnliches nennen kann 
zurzeit sind diese "wikingerdörfer" ganz gross in kommen 

leben wie vor hunderten von jahren 
finanziert halt durch spenden und verkauf der erstellten sachen,verpflegung durch eigenanbau/zucht

es ist halt ne lebenseinstellung 

mit nem kloster würd ich es aber nicht vergleichen 
da stecken andere ziele hinter 

vergleich mit den jehovas würd eher passen


----------



## Rem (21. Februar 2008)

damit würd ich mal zum arzt gehn oO


----------



## Crosis (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren.



wo istn der unterschied zwischen ner zocker wg und leuten die ihr leben aufgeben? XD



Dominian schrieb:


> Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?



naja vor hartz4 ging dat besser aber sollte immernoch möglich sein^^


----------



## Crosis (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren.



wo istn der unterschied zwischen ner zocker wg und leuten die ihr leben aufgeben? XD



Dominian schrieb:


> Ist soetwas finanziell machbar ?



naja vor hartz4 ging dat besser aber sollte immernoch möglich sein^^

sry wegen doppelpost


----------



## Forenwriter (21. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie witzige Idee für ne week würd ichs au mitmachen das wärs dann aber

2011 Blizzard wird als offizielle Religion anerkannt
Beitrittlizzard will nur eure Seele für^^ (inkl. LifeTimeAbo)


----------



## Smoleface (21. Februar 2008)

Forenwriter schrieb:


> Irgendwie witzige Idee für ne week würd ichs au mitmachen das wärs dann aber
> 
> 2011 Blizzard wird als offizielle Religion anerkannt
> Beitrittlizzard will nur eure Seele für^^ (inkl. LifeTimeAbo)



/signe

Wen man wirklich RL für WoW aufgeben muss, muss man echte Qualen durchlebt haben o0. Selbst mein bekannter der in der psychatrie wegen WoW ist, würde das nie machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schmiedemeister (21. Februar 2008)

dazu fällt mri das ein: 1. du solltest zum pyschater und mal testen lassen ob noch alles bei dir funzt...
2. ES IST EINE KRANKE idee menschen VOLLKOMMEN von einem Leben zu isolieren und nur am PC hocken und zwar tag und nacht ( ich weiß das es solche menschen gibt) 
3. Zu deiner frage ob Blizzard das unterstüzt ist doch klar : NEIN!!!! das würde blizzard auch nicht zulassen es gäbe nur ärger da die menschen kein " leben" haben und somit sehr viel kritik und ärger einstecken muss...

PS: OMG wer kommt auf so eine IDEE!!! Dann sollte man wirklich mal nachdenken ob es nicht gut ist mal zum Psychater zu gehen... OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Gato (21. Februar 2008)

... Mach ma Kellerfenster auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Kloster"....Tzz. Ich würd sowas eher Sekte schimpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also jung, Fenster auf, rausgucken, aufn Kalender schauen (Ja, es ist wirklich Februar.)...

Die Frau in der Küche wird deine Mutter sein, auch wenn du sie nicht und sie dich nicht erkennen wird.


----------



## iggeblackmoore (21. Februar 2008)

Geh sterben xD


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Hiho, wollte euch mal in ein kleines Gedankenexperiment einweihen.
> 
> Generell geht es darum, ob man nicht eine Art Elite Gilde aufbauen könnte, welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.
> 
> ...




kennst du chinafarmer?

/ironie aus

sowas gibt es in kelienn cs clans schon, aber nur mit 6 leuten udn nciht 30...30 letue verstehen sich nicht..10 machbar 30 nein


----------



## RED DEVIL (21. Februar 2008)

Oh man,so was krasses hab ich hier noch nicht gelesen.Spätestens jetzt sollte Blizz drüber nachdenken was die mit WoW eigentlich angerichtet haben.Wenn es noch mehr dieser Weltfremden Zocker gibt wär's angebracht eine automatische Abschaltfunktion nach 2-3 Stunden Spielzeit einzurichten ,oder wenigstens eine Nervinfo wie,,Du hast schon mehr als 2 Stunden gespielt,was macht deine Famielie,Freunde etc.SCHALT MAL AB !!!,,


----------



## Thunderlady (21. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> . Sondern so 12-16h am tag für neuen content raiden, und dann entspannt dort leben und auch andere games zocken und Dinge tun mit den Leuten dort.


  Hi als 16 Stunden geht net habe aber mal so einen voll-sucht-wow plan aufgestellt der beinhaltet:

12h zocken
8h Schlafen
4stunden für fastfood bestellen  anderes essen trinken alle 4 wochen ma duschen^^

bevor jetzt alle denken ich wär auch so en freak das ahbe cih aus spaß getan un ausserdem spiel ich net mehr :<


----------



## Arahtor (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finde die Idee schlicht und ergreifend be********
Naja machbar wäre es aber was soll das? 
Wer ist denn bitte so verzweifelt das er seine echtes Leben aufgiebt um nur noch WoW zu zocken. 
Wenn du noch nen paar Kameras in die WG einbaust dann hast du ne Sendung die heißen wird "Big WoW Brother"   *ich weiß sehr einfallsreich


----------



## Süchtling (21. Februar 2008)

Ich fin den TE richtig knuffig xD


Bestimmt son klenner 13 jähriger der drübernachdenkt was er macht wenn er 18 is und mama ihn rauswirft


----------



## Zultharox (21. Februar 2008)

Was für ein gestörtes Weltbild...

Das ist ein Computer-Spiel, keine Sekte die sich des Spielens verschreibt...

Du meinst es würde dir Spaß machen den ganzen Tag zu zocken?

Sag mir von welchem Geld ihr dort leben sollt?

Welcher Archologe wird die WoW-Zombies dort rausholen?


Ich finde die Idee irgendwie so furchtbar absurd, das mir fast die Wörter fehlen.

...sich des Spielens zu widmen...nur noch dies tun...

Ein Zusammschluss von Harzt IV Leuten?

Sorry, ich weiss echt nicht was ich dazu sagen soll...das ist ein Spiel und keine 2. Alternative des Lebens.


----------



## Zensiert (21. Februar 2008)

Omg Wayne WtF??!?!?!

Das ist nicht dein Ernst?!? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WoW ist ein SPIEL!!!

Naja wayne destroy your life... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panasori (21. Februar 2008)

wo kann man sich anmelden? xD


----------



## NightCreat (21. Februar 2008)

Panasori schrieb:


> wo kann man sich anmelden? xD



beim psychater direkt um die ecke o.O


----------



## Unic_Howard (21. Februar 2008)

Und wie gehts weiter wenn WoW in der Versenkung verschwindet oder in den Monaten in denen der neue Content clear aber das nächste Addon in weiter Ferne ist?


----------



## Lewa (21. Februar 2008)

Ich finds geil aber freaky^^


----------



## Klunker (21. Februar 2008)

Gibs sowa sin deart nicht schonlange in Korea für StarCraft?

Dort bekomt ein sehr gutes Team ein eigenes Haus wo alle einziehen ie im team sind und sich von hren eltern trennen siestehn morgen um 10.00 auf und trainieren den ganzen tag, sie müssen nicht arbeiten denn sie bekomen geld von sponsoren und  nur zu tunieren gehen sie außer haus^^

Aber deine Idee ist auch relativ funny, mit nem sponsor könte sowas sogar gehen^^


----------



## Ilunadin (21. Februar 2008)

Wie kann es sein ,dass ein Spiel (und wenn es nicht WoW wäre dann eben Ultima,GW,HDRO,Everquest...etc.) solche Gedanken hervorruft? Das Leben ist schön auch wenn es manchmal(oder auch öfters) nervig,stressig und einfach nur erschöpfend ist. Wenn man solche gedanken im Kopf hat hilft nur eins:Rechner ausschalten,abschließen und an die Männer in orange weitergeben...


----------



## ReWahn (21. Februar 2008)

Dürfte mit entsprechenden finanziellen Mitteln machbar sein... abr wie du an den Reaktionen hier siehst wirds erstmal schwer, 30 Leute zu finden, die sowas machen würden^^

Und Leute, auch wenn sowas krank ist, is doch jedem selbst überlassen, was er mit seinem Leben macht? also pls stop flaming! 

thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (21. Februar 2008)

das passiert wenn eoin spiel was ig nur zur belustigung  dient  die psyche eines menschen über nimmt man mal ehrlich wie süchtig oda  in real  total verwirrt sein wenn man auf o eine idee kommt  




also ich schüttel nur dnnn kopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominian (22. Februar 2008)

Zorka schrieb:


> das passiert wenn eoin spiel was ig nur zur belustigung  dient  die psyche eines menschen über nimmt man mal ehrlich wie süchtig oda  in real  total verwirrt sein wenn man auf o eine idee kommt
> also ich schüttel nur dnnn kopf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollst ja auch nicht mitmachen du casual noob.

Leute, wenn ihr mit euren Familien und Berufen zufrieden seit, und WoW nutzen wollt um abends ein wenig zu relaxen, dann macht das.

Solche Leute machen den Großteil der Zockergemeinschaft aus.

Aber ihr habt überhaupt keine Ahnung von Pro-Gaming. Euer geflame ist völlig auf euch selbst bezogen.

Wenn ihr alle gern ein Standard-Baukasten Leben führt und Mutter Vater Kind PC spielen wollt haut rein, aber geht mir nicht aufn sack.


----------



## FAT (22. Februar 2008)

@TE Autsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ehrlich, "WoW" ist ein komplexes, gut erdachtes Spiel. Mehr nicht. Was bringt dir ein solches Vorhaben? Hast du nicht den Ehrgeiz, im echten Leben Erfolge zu erzielen? 

Du solltest dir mal eine Liste machen und fixieren, was für "WoW" und dein wirkliches Leben spricht. Wenn mehr für "WoW" spricht, solltest du ernsthaft mit dem Spielen aufhören. 

Immerhin positiv, dass das anscheinend viele User hier genauso sehen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumstamm (22. Februar 2008)

Also ich würde gerne mit allen aus meiner Gilde zusammenziehen und nur WoW zocken.
naja ich kenn sie ja alle ausm RL.
Ne spaß bei seite, ich würde wohl mein komplettes Leben nicht für WoW aufgeben.
Aber ich würde in eine 40 mann starke WoW-WG ziehen, wenn ich dadurch nicht verpflichtet bin den ganzen Tag WoW zu spielen.
Wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe, dannach nen Caffee mit nem Atzen trinke und dann nach hause und WoW spiele ist das voll ok, und wenn man das dann genau so macht bloß nicht alleine sondern mit 40Leuten macht das zeitweilig wohl mehr spaß.
Aber ich glaube das man 2Wochen lang übelst Spaß dran hat, und dann einfach nurnoch weg will.
Weil die Change zimlich gering ist das man sich mit ALLEN 40 Leuten gut versteht
Mit meinen 2 absoluten WoW Atzen würd ich auf jeden Fall zusammenziehen und mit denen jeden abend zocken.
Was ich jetzt auch schon mach.
Mittags drausen rumhängen und abends im skype vorm Rechner schön zocken, warum denn nicht?


----------



## it's magic (22. Februar 2008)

oha wer schmeißt schon freiwillig so sein RL weg? also ich ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (22. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Würdet ihr einen Mönch krank nennen, weil er sein Leben mit der sinnlosen Arbeit in einer Klostermauer vergeudet und keine Lust hat, als Teil der Gesellschaft zu existieren ?



Diese Aussage zeig einem das du überhaupt keine Ahnung von der Arbeit echter Mönche hast. Mönche nehmen sehr wohl am Leben der Gesellschaft teil sie kümmern sich Weltweit um Kinder und bedürftige. Bauen Wein und andere Sachen an mit denen sie ihre Kloster Finanzieren es gibt grosse Veranstlltungen an den man Teilnehmen kann uvm. Ja ich muß sagen deine Aussage hier ist schon fast beleidigend daher gebe ich Dir mal ein guten Rat mach dich mal im Netz Schlau über die Mönche der Evangelischen, Katholischen, ja sogar die Shoulin Mönche  nehmen am leben und der Gesellschaft teil. WENN MAN SCHON ETWAS BEHAUPTET SOLLTE MAN SICH VORHER SCHLAU MACHEN!


----------



## Crash_hunter (22. Februar 2008)

Bl4ze schrieb:


> ey alter ey zomfg [bitte irgendeinen verdummten von vorurteilen behafteten slang ausdruck einbauen]
> ey boah man ey !!!111
> 
> ey mach doch gleichue ne sekte du suchty ey l2p oder was...
> ...




oh du großmeister des postens...

Bah du wiederst mich an... ich bin auch gegen Flamer, aber was ich bis jetzt gelesen habe waren Meinungen und keine Flames...-.-  Ich habe in meinem Post (seite2) mit Begründung dargelegt, dass WoW (für denTE) wohl eine Religion geworden ist!

Und um es mit einer Weisheit noch mal abzurunden: Wer ist der größere Flamer? Der Flamer oder der,der dem Flamer folgt?  

Hochachtungsvoll Crash_Hunter (unfallposter)


----------



## Wynd (22. Februar 2008)

Noch n kleiner Denkanstoß: Ich fände den Unterschied zwischen 25 Einzelpersonen, die in einer erfolgreichen Raidgruppe zusammen spielen, aber an unterschiedlichen Orten leben und einer Gruppe die dann ggf. zusammen unter einem Dach leben nicht sooo riesig groß. Geld für WoW, Miete und Nahrungsmittel braucht man als einzelner ja ohnehin. Den Vergleich mit Religionsgemeinschaften würde ich hier aber definitiv mal raus lassen. Was wäre denn wenn die Mitglieder dieses "Vereins" sich beispielsweise sehr gut kennen würden oder das ganze wirklich nur aus Spaß machen (ggf. über einen festen Zeitraum wie z.b. 6 Monate). Ich finde die ganze Aktion nicht so verwerflich. Den Vergleich mit einer Sekte halte ich für zu weit hergeholt.

Hier ist übrigens mal der Link zu einer ähnlichen Diskussion, die hier im Forum geführt wurde: Wirklich süchtig genug um dem Reallife den Rücken zu kehren!?


----------



## piXxe (22. Februar 2008)

........ schaut euch doch die Personen an die von sowas reden.... entweder 13-16 und noch keinen Plan was man mal werden will... ach warum nicht WoW-Suchti zum Beruf machen? oder die jenigen die Arbeitslos, 40 und bei Mutti wohnen...

sry aber schaut ausm Fenster... bessere Grafik oder? fangt an das RL zu spielen..


----------



## Sunay´swrathbringer (22. Februar 2008)

naja bei mir isses so wir sind ne 5 Mann/Frau WG und wir zocken alle Wow aber nicht so das wir unsere ganze energie darein legen aber bei uns ist 24/7 min 1 rechner online wo gerade wow gezockt wird


----------



## badhcatha (22. Februar 2008)

mm also wie gesagt ich würde da nicht mitmachen

aber ich find es intressant das solche leute wie piXxe anscheinend hellsehen können und alles über die leute hinter den acounts wissen, bitte um aufklärung wie das geht, will auhc warsagerin werden

und in grunde ok, stimmt es ist nichts weiter wie eine wg.
bei mama und papa wohnen find ich auch nicht schlimm, egal wie alt man ist, warum soll man mehr geld ausgeben als man muss?
ob arbeitslos oder beschäftigt, es gibt nicht soviele leute die geld zum aus den fenster schmeissen haben, nahrungsmittel sind teuer, miete ist teuer...
das sehe ich immer an meinem 2 personenhaushalt mit einem gehalt.
da ist nicht viel mit weggehen im rl, da rechnet man um für was gebe ich was aus.
also entweder sind hier viele leute die nicht mehr bei mama und papa wohnen und die werden von denen unterstützt oder welche die dort wohnen und es trotzdem schlecht machen oder so super verdiener das sie sich keinen kopf um das geld machen, oder aber leute die sich von pizza ect ernähren damit se am we party machen gehen können, letzte variante ist, 2 verdienerhaushalt, die leute haben ja auch geld.
wg´s sind da schon echt mmm ja überlegenswert wenn man kein oder kaum geld hat, aber nicht nur zum wow zoggen...


----------



## StolenTheRogue (22. Februar 2008)

*hust*

Was ist wenn WoW irgendwann out ist? Wenn ein besseres Game rauskommt?
Also ich hatte mal n Threat erstellt indem ich gefragt habe wer sein RL gegen die WoW-Welt tauschen würde (wer sich noch erinnert)
Aber mein Echtest Leben aufgeben für ein Game?!
Nein DAS ist echt übel....mach ne Therapie....schnell


----------



## sixstring666 (22. Februar 2008)

so ich hab jez mal n paar seiten übersprungen weil das geflame echt nur noch langweilig wurde, nach dem 50. identischen post...

ich finde diese ganze idee als gedankenexperiment nicht schlecht, doch sollte man von der idee des klosters wegkommen...
hättest du (der TE) nämlich nicht diesen Begriff verwendet wären dei flames wesentlich weniger geworden in diesem thread... man nehme an, das ganze ist einfach ein pro-gamer haus... gesponsort von einigen firmen, dazu noch webcams oder sogar ne eigene reality show und schon findens alle wieder geil... denkt mal drüber nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nun noch im eigenen sinne: Ich spiele jetzt seit november WoW, ich habe mich davor immer gewehrt weil ich nicht das geld dafür ausgeben wollte und angst vor den suchterschneinungen hatte... doch als ich dann im studium gemerkt hab dass ich doch mal einige abende zeit habe (immer nur saufen geht geht auch an die substanz ^^ ) habe ich mir doch mal nen account gemacht und bin jetzt grade auf lvl 58 und damit in der scherbenwelt angekommen... jedoch bin ich seit meinem 11. lebensjahr begeisterter zocker und deswegen ist mir auch aufgefallen was ein starkes problem bei wow ist...
es gibt einfach viel zu viele leute die vorher gar nicht oder sehr wenig gezockt haben, und somit noch nicht wichtige erfahrungen diesbezüglich gemacht haben, die das spielverhalten in meinen augen positiv beeinflussen..

ich merke bei mir zwar auch, dass es tage gibt an denen ich 5+ stunden spiele, aber dann kommen auch mal mehrere an denen ich gar nicht spiele... und das kann mehrere gründe haben (RL verabredungen, keine lust (ja!!!), etc... )

Doch leute die mit WoW das erste mal richtig intensiv ein Videospiel spielen haben noch keinen Umgang mit der Materie gelernt und tun sich deshalb schwer zu verstehen warum es denn schlecht sein könnte...

Worauf ich hinaus will: Die Idee des TE hatte jeder jugendliche Videospiel-spieler schon mindestens einmal, woraus auch irgendwann auch mal die Idee der LAN-Party bzw. der durchzockten Nächte entstanden ist...
Und jeder der diese Erfahrungen schon gemacht hat weiss: Nach 2-3 Tagen Lan Party ist man ein wrack, und man will nur noch schlafen und erstmal ein paar Tage keinen Bildschirm mehr sehen, nach einem Wochenende Mario-Kart mit Kumpels fühlt man sich wie ein Rock-Star nach ner Drogennacht im Hotel... und das sind die Momente in denen die Gedanken an "Zocker-Kloster" oder ähnliches dem gesunden Menschenverstand weichen müssen...

Ach und mein Abschlusssatz noch: Wer mit WoW aufhört, weil er anders sein Leben nicht mehr auf die Reihe bekommt, der hat seine "Sucht" nicht unter Kontrolle, sondern wird von ihr kontrolliert...


----------



## Ifi (22. Februar 2008)

meine regeln wärn

1. 1 anruf die woche zur fam wenn kara clear ist
2. 2 anrufe wenn schlangen und festung clear ist
3. 1 anruf pro tag wenn hyjal clear ist
4. kein sex bevor illi lieg
5. 1 anruf pro tag und 1ma die woche sex wenn sun clear ist

6.... viel suppe.... weniger scheissen das nimmt zeit in anspruch wenn man aufn pott sitzt... und 5 paletten redbull pro tag trinken ist pflicht..

bzw gibs net scho a kloster oder was machen unsere chinafarmas.... 25 cent suppe und 1000 g prostd


----------



## Dominian (22. Februar 2008)

StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> Was ist wenn WoW irgendwann out ist? Wenn ein besseres Game rauskommt?
> Also ich hatte mal n Threat erstellt indem ich gefragt habe wer sein RL gegen die WoW-Welt tauschen würde (wer sich noch erinnert)
> ...



Es gibt einen riesigen Markt für MMOs der in letzen Jahren immens gewachsen ist, und weiter wächst.

Logischer Schluss : Solange es keinen Mainstream Ersatz für WoW gibt, wird WoW auch noch viel gespielt werden.

Sobald der Ersatz von Blizzard kommt , in Form eines Nachfolgers etc. werden sie sowieso aufhöhren Content für WoW zu entwickeln und damit alle auf das neue Produkt drängen.

Und ich glaube nicht, das diese Entwicklung aufzuhalten ist, es sei denn durch wirklich große politische Ereignisse.

Aber solange Frieden und Wohlstand herrschen wird ein MMO gespielt werden.


----------



## Dominian (22. Februar 2008)

Ifi schrieb:


> meine regeln wärn
> 
> 1. 1 anruf die woche zur fam wenn kara clear ist
> 2. 2 anrufe wenn schlangen und festung clear ist
> ...




Hier gehts nicht um China-Farmen.

Es geht darum ein Team aufzubauen, welches sich extrem einander verpflichtet fühlt.

Es wäre praktisch unsinnig mit so einer Gilde SSC und TK zu gehen.

An 2-3 Tagen in der Woche kann man ganz gechilled MH und BT abfarmen, den Rest können die Leute frei einteilen.

Der wichtigste Teil ist, das die Leute sich untereinander besser austauschen können, abends in Gemeinschaftsräumen kochen und Spass haben können.
Also Teambuilding ausserhalb von WoW für den ingame Erfolg.

Ich habe das Gefühl, das die meisten von euch einfach keinerlei Erfahrung mit echt starken Raidgilden gemacht haben. Ich denke die meisten von euch haben gerade mal ihren BT prequest erledigt, oder scheitern ehrfürchtig an Archimond.

Pro-Gilde sein ist sehr anstrengend für jeden einzelnen, wenn man neuen Content erarbeitet. Aber es gibt viele Gilden, die weitaus mehr Raiden als Nihilum, Illuminati, Affenjungs, Noir etc. und immernoch in den T5 instanzen versauern.


----------



## Zultharox (22. Februar 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Sollst ja auch nicht mitmachen du casual noob.
> [...]
> Aber ihr habt überhaupt keine Ahnung von Pro-Gaming. Euer geflame ist völlig auf euch selbst bezogen.
> 
> Wenn ihr alle gern ein Standard-Baukasten Leben führt und Mutter Vater Kind PC spielen wollt haut rein, aber geht mir nicht aufn sack.



Auch wenn ich nicht Freund der bösen Wörter bin, aber wer zum Teufel hat dir ins Hirn geschissen?

Casual-Noob, richtig?
Darf ich das als böser nicht-Freak interpretieren, einer der keine Ahnung hat weil er nicht so krank ist wie du?
Du bist stolz darauf kein RL zu haben und mehr als normal zu spielen, prahlst damit sogar noch rum, alle anderen sind ja Noobs?
Ich glaube du siehst die Welt aus der falschen Perspektive, irgendwas ist hier verkehrt(-herum geraten).

Meine Fresse, und der Rest...

Lass dich einweisen, wenn du denkst das die Leute die ein normales Leben führen doof sind, und nurnoch World of Warcraft spielen das richtige ist.

Zu wenig PC spielen, keine Ahnung von Pro-Gaming? Das ist kein Sport, das ist was schlechtes!

Wir sollen dir nicht auf den Sack damit gehen?
Warst du nicht der Poster dieses Threads und hast nach der Meinung gefragt?

Zieh nach China bevor du uns Steuerzahlern auf der Tasche liegst, du bist erbärmlich!

Boar, ich glaub das nicht, damals waren die Süchtigen noch traurige Menschen die Hilfe suchten...



StolenTheRogue schrieb:


> Nein DAS ist echt übel....mach ne Therapie....schnell



Besser ist das.


----------



## theriggiboy (22. Februar 2008)

Dominian da sind wir scho 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorka (22. Februar 2008)

da geb ich dir recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AshBBG (22. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube so etwas gibt es bereits wird sogar staatlich gefördert und nennt sich

Bundesagentur für Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Finde deine idee schon sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Zorka (22. Februar 2008)

Zultharox schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nicht Freund der bösen Wörter bin, aber wer zum Teufel hat dir ins Hirn geschissen?
> 
> Casual-Noob, richtig?
> Darf ich das als böser nicht-Freak interpretieren, einer der keine Ahnung hat weil er nicht so krank ist wie du?
> ...


----------



## grauschopf (22. Februar 2008)

mein Gott..nun nehmt doch nicht alles gleich so ernst.

also ich finde die Idee echt witzig.und könnte mir durchaus vorstellen dass man dabei genügend Interessenten bekommen würde.

so ein Beitrag macht doch auch nachdenklich.....



...ist alles was wir erleben nur ein Traum innerhalb eines Traumes ?

Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## AshBBG (22. Februar 2008)

Und wenn jemand meint das Rl doof ist und wir alle casual Noob's sind hab ich schon ne Inschrift für deinen Grabstein


Weint nicht um mich ich war schon längst tot !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Forentroll (22. Februar 2008)

/flame


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

@ TE: öy guck disch doch ma selba an!


----------



## Te-Rax (22. Februar 2008)

Öhm, *lol* schon cool wie die Kreativität von Menschen in Schwung kommt. Meiner meinung nach ist WoW ein spiel...also zum spaß haben!Und keine Lebensphylosophie.


----------



## hordecore (22. Februar 2008)

> welche daraus besteht, sich ähnlich den Mönchen ein Kloster aufzubauen, in welchem den ganzen tag WoW gespielt wird.



ich liebe deine ausdrucks weise fast so sehr wie den inhalt xD



> Die Idee ist keine Zocker WG für 30 Mann. Sondern ein Haufen wild entschlossener Menschen, die ihr Leben aufgeben möchten, um ihre gesammelte Energie in WoW zu fokusieren, mit dem Ziel, die world-first kills zu dominieren.



soooo geil. hörst du dich selbst eigentlich sprechen?^^ 

ich persönlich glaube, wir werden hier ziemlich verarscht^^

ich würd jetzt mal nich vermuten, dass IRGENTWER des unterstützen würd,
weder spieler, noch blizzard (die lassen doch net die ganze welt zuschaun, wie sich n paar assos totspielen, damit gewinnen die keine spieler^^) noch irgentein hersteller. wär negativwerbung...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solche themen würd ich gern öfter lesen ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gabberchen (24. Februar 2008)

alles klar.. n wow kloster.. nach 2 jahren ist im kloster keiner mehr so wirklich bewegungsfähig weil se vom ganzen zocken, fressen und nicht bewegen tierisch fett geworden sind und rausgehen ist auch nicht mehr weil die augen das helle licht nicht mehr abkönnen und wenn doch werden die augen durch zentimeterdicke brillenglässer (weil zuviel inne röhre geguckt) von den sonnenstrahlen einfach wechgebruzelt weil wegen brennglaseffekt.. lach.. junge.. geh ma 5 minuten raus anne luft.. dann kommste auch nicht auf so ne ideen..
und falls sich doch sowas realisiert werden da eh nur solche drinne sitzen die eh keine rl freunde ham


----------



## Alexändria (24. Februar 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich spiel in meiner Freizeit auch gerne WoW vermutlich auch zu viel aber wenn ich so überleg spiel ich lieber als zu beten Gott naja wie soll ich sagen ödet einen schon bissle an, da hat man von ner inni mehr Sry an alle Gläubigen da draußen^^ Wenn da oben jemand nicht mit einverstanden is soll mich der Blitz beim sch...en treffen. Aber finds schon bissle übertrieben sein RL aufzugeben fürn Spiel. Besonders wenn das RL ne bessere Grafik hat^^


Life is a name, sex is a game forget the name an play the game...


----------



## Liljana (24. Februar 2008)

Es gab da früher, glaub schon vor WoW, sowas ähnliches, nähmlich solche sogenannten "Bootcamps". Da haben die großen Clans wie SK-Gaming, in der grandiosen CS 1.6 Zeit, so 2 Wochen vor irgendwelchen großen Tunieren trainiert und das von früh bis abends.
Es ist schon lange her berichtigt mich wenn was falsch ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Damals hat sich aber keiner darüber aufgeregt, es würde eher noch bewundert.
Zwar haben die damals trainiert um die Tuniere zu gewinnen und massig Kohle abzustauben, aber denkt doch mal an das kommende WoW-Arena Tunier 200000 Dollar is auch nich von schlechten Eltern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WoW aber 1000mal abwechslungsreicher stellt euch vor 2 Wochen: spawn, töten, sterben, warten bis neue Runde beginnt und zwischendurch mal Bombe entschärfen/legen, soviel zu CS. Was man in den 2 Wochen WoW alles geschafft haben könnte wäre jetzt zuviel zum aufzählen.

Aber zu der Grundidee mit diesem "Kloster" find ich viel zu krass,  wirklich länger als 2 Wochen würde ich das niemals aushalten, vll mal ne Woche mit paar Kumpel reinschnuppern und danach mit ner strickten 3 Tage WoW Pause!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## piXxe (6. März 2008)

Wer auch nur ein bisschen Verstand hat .... würde sowetwas niemals machen.

CS.... war schon krank... aaaaaaber die haben damit geld verdient und nebenbei Ausbildung, Beruf, Schule etc...

Wer so denkt ... ist schon lange tot.. zumindest für familie und freunde 


lernt leben ... nicht raiden


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2008)

piXxe schrieb:


> lernt leben ... nicht raiden



*lol*

Danke, hab soeben was für meine Sig gefunden, vielen, vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Umaline (6. März 2008)

you made my day... signatur inc


----------



## Smithérs (6. März 2008)

*flame on*

freak

*flame off*


----------



## Ouna (6. März 2008)

Dominian schrieb:


> Sollst ja auch nicht mitmachen du casual noob.
> 
> Leute, wenn ihr mit euren Familien und Berufen zufrieden seit, und WoW nutzen wollt um abends ein wenig zu relaxen, dann macht das.
> 
> ...


R O F L
Ah ja, der Pro-Gamer spricht. 

Und die Aussage 


> Leute, wenn ihr mit euren Familien und Berufen zufrieden sei*t*, und WoW nutzen wollt um abends ein wenig zu relaxen, dann macht das.


sagt ja schon alles über dein Leben aus, sonst würdest du nich auf so Ideen kommen. Das was du Geflame nennst, ist wohl eher deine eigene Enttäuschung darüber, das du so etwas nich zu haben scheinst.


----------



## alchilèes (6. März 2008)

gibt es schon reise nach china und bewirb dich dort bei einer goldfarmgesellschaft, dein täglich reis ist damit gesichert /ironie off
sollte das ganze wirklich ernst von dir gemeint sein möchte ich dich bitten dringend einen therapeuten auf zu suchen in den meisten fällen können die noch was retten........


----------



## yellowpages (6. März 2008)

Dem TE geht es hier also darum, dass sich 20-30 Leute zusammenfinden, um in eine Art Container zu ziehen, in dem sie 24 Std. WoW zocken. Oder?!

Mhm, .... gibt es so etwas in der Art nicht schon längst? Es nennt sich glaube ich Big Brother und läuft auf RTL II - ja genau, dem Sender mit dem hohen Informationsgehalt. ^^ Wende dich also am Besten an RTL II, wenn es um die Finanzierung deines "Projekts" geht. 

Aber mal im Ernst: Du strebst nach World-Firstkills und bist bereit dafür alles andere aufzugeben? Allein die Idee ist verrückt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und so eine Aktion verhilft dir höchstens innerhalb der Community zu etwas rum ... aber außerhalb davon ist es leider nichts wert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradeo (6. März 2008)

Ehm ich denke man sollte es nicht übertreiben x_X


----------



## 7Olorin7 (6. März 2008)

*suchti* Doch zum Topic, ich glaube schon, dass sowas möglich ist. Doch wie willst du deine RL-bedürfnisse befriedigen, wenn du den ganzen tag am zocken bist.


----------



## Crystania (6. März 2008)

oooooha ^^ 

also wenn das ernst gemeint is, such dir hilfe 
wenn das n joke war, dann gz ... kellerkind, war aber nich lustig^^

naja get a life oder so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw.. wer so drauf is, hat keine RL bedürfnisse mehr... the internet is for porn, oder wie war das ^^


----------



## LuciusNoctus (6. März 2008)

ok fangen wir mal an : 

*1. die kosten : *

du willst das in Deutschland machen, also kommen für ein Haus... müssen ja 
25 Leute Platz finden....
das sind so knapp 2000-3000 € im Monat....

dann kommen 25 Mann Verpflegung dazu....
wir hatten bei unseren 5 Kerlen.... in den 4 Jahren , die wir auf Tunieren usw gespielt haben , 
zusammen gewohnt haben und zusammen gespielt haben , knapp 150 € die Woche ausgegeben...
das sind also bei 25 Leuten das 5fache....
das sind dann also 750€....
dann kommen dazu die Rechner Kosten.... Aufrüstungen und dergleichen....

sagen wir allen in allem , haben wir im Monat : 4000€ - 5000€ 

Rechnen wir mal nach .... ein Normalverdiener bekommt im Monat 1500 € auf die Hand...
das heißt ihr bräuchtet 4 Verdiener....
Versuch das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2. Umsetzung...*

DU bräuchtest 25 sich vertragende , freundschaftlich zusammenlebende Gamer....
Außerdem du brauchst einen Sponsor und ein gemeinsames Ziel ....
ach und nicht vergessen :" Du bist keine Religion !!!!!!!!! "

BEi dir wird es am alter der Gamer scheitern....


*3. Ende....*

1. das einzige was einen Menschen dazu bringt alles aufzugeben ist .
a) die Religion 
b) KRIEG 
c) SEX


2. du hast keines der Drei : 
a) WOW ist keine Religion
b) HORDE vs. ALLIANZ ist leider kein 3ter Weltkrieg
c) 25 dauergamer sind für keine Frau wirklich anzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




allso .... allem in allem...
vergiss es...

und bevor du so ein Thema aufmachst .....
denk nach....


Liebe grüße 

der Lucius


----------



## Jim Jakal (6. März 2008)

wenn das wirklich realisiert würde und von i-einem rasenden Reporter aufgeschnappt würde, wäre wow schneller in D verboten als du Kloster sagen kannst^^

Falls du denkst, dass es das Richtige für dich ist tu es ruhig um mit ende 50 zu bemerken das es das wohl doch nicht war, du dein Leben zerstört und  es bereits zu spät ist da in diesem Alter weder Arbeitsplätze noch Chancen beim anderen Geschlecht vom Himmel fallen..
vllt fällt es auch erst auf wenn die blizzard server down gehen und ihr könntet einen kollektiven Selbstmord erwägen.. na ja hf dabei so viel Spaß wird das auf Dauer net machen^^


----------



## Soadilein (6. März 2008)

Ich glaube sowas wird keine Firma unterstützen, das sie sich damit nicht gerade als besonders "intelligent" darstellen.
Den "first-kill" mit sowas dominieren?
Nein, ich bezweifel es. Die Leute sind kein bischen eingespielt als Team, da werden ihnen XXX Gilden zuvorkommen mit "first-kills".


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2008)

> ZITAT(Dominian @ 22.02.2008, 00:13) *
> 
> Sollst ja auch nicht mitmachen du casual noob.
> 
> ...



Mein halbes Leben ist ca rum.
Aber sowas ist mir noch nie begegnet - auch gut so.
Ich denke, Du hast ein ernsthaftes Problem, wo Du aber hier an falscher Stelle bist.

Und von wegen "auf den Sack gehen" ...
Was erwartest Du denn hier für Reaktionen.
Manche Reaktionen kann jeder vernünftige Mensch schon vorher abwägen - Du aber anscheinend nicht.
Geh lieber mal zu einer Beratung!

Und gehe uns nicht mit Deinen "Ideen" auf den Sack.

ps. Wünsche Dir gutes Gelingen bei der Genesung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Chrissian (6. März 2008)

Und? Er kann doch machne was er will,und wenn er das will,dann macht er es halt.

Ich sehe das nicht als krank,sondern eher als unnormal.

Vllt ist er Millionär und kann es sich leisten so zu leben?!

Ihr kennt ihn doch net,also lieber fresse halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (6. März 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Ihr kennt ihn doch net,also lieber fresse halten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito an Dich!
Was ist das bitte für ein Umgang?!


----------



## Malakas (6. März 2008)

Chrissian schrieb:


> Und? Er kann doch machne was er will,und wenn er das will,dann macht er es halt.
> 
> Ich sehe das nicht als krank,sondern eher als unnormal.
> 
> ...




Ganzen Tag wow zocken wird man nicht millionär, da kannst du sicher sein... auch als pro gamer nicht ; ) 

*schnick


----------



## Draco1985 (6. März 2008)

Nehmen wir einfach Spaßeshalber mal an, dass das kein Trollversuch ist (oder besser hoffen es):



Chrissian schrieb:


> Und? Er kann doch machne was er will,und wenn er das will,dann macht er es halt.



Wenn er ernsthaft darüber nachdenkt, sowas durchziehen zu wollen? Nein, dann sollte man ihn, um seiner selbst Willen, nicht sein ganzes Leben wegschmeißen und ruinieren lassen.

(Ich dachte nie, dass ausgerechnet ICH sowas mal sagen würde) Er wird es den Leuten später danken, die ihn von dieser Idiotie abgebracht haben.



> Ich sehe das nicht als krank,sondern eher als unnormal.



Wo ist der Unterschied? "Unnormal" (in dem Maße, dass man therapiebedürftig ist) und "krank" sind ein und dasselbe.


----------



## Athanasios12 (6. März 2008)

Aber wenn ich mir die Entwickung ansehe, wird es soweit kommen, wenn nicht 25 Mann in einem Haus, dann eine feste Gilde, die gesponsert wird und von den Sponsorengeldern leben kann.

euer ergebener Roccomus


----------



## theduke666 (6. März 2008)

Das Ding ist 2 Wochen alt...
...lasst es sterben


----------



## ravenlor (6. März 2008)

Mach mal Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich denke dir fliegt gleich was weg ehrlich gehts noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gri-Gorij (6. März 2008)

11 Seiten rumgeflame, ich frage mich wer hier krank is...


----------



## Calathiel (6. März 2008)

flames gehen immer von nem anfangspost aus XD

aprpopos bevor ich den thread sterben lasse: es gibt psychiater für gamesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e2to (6. März 2008)

lol

is das lustig... mein vorposter sagts schon richtig, wobei nich alles geflame is.
wie wir alle wissen kann wow (und andere ganmes) süchtig machen... aber deswegen ein kloster? eher ne entzugs klinik für hardcore gamer!

ich selbst zock höchstens 5 stunden die woche denn ich hab hauptsächlich ein leben und seh wow als hobby und spass an... gn8


----------



## reallife (14. Mai 2009)

HI @          

    Es ist zwar schon weng länger her das jemand was dazu geschrieben  hat aber ich mach's mal trotzdem.

    Als erstes find ich Wow scheiße aber des tut ja net viel zur  Sache ne.

    Dann Wegen nem Game des RL wegfallen lassen omg des würd mir  nie in den Sinn kommen (scho alleine der sex, ich könnt net ohne^^).

    Wenn man es so aufzieht wie ganz am Anfang gesagt, würdet  ihr vollkommen abhängig von anderen sein, die Dinge die man zum überleben  braucht und noch die die ihr zum zocken braucht. Wenn es Sponsoren gibt die des  tun ok aber auf den Taschen anderer zu liegen fänd ich dann doch awenig scheiße  (vor allem weil ich mich dann weigern würde Steuern zu zahlen, weil ich des net  mitfinanzieren möchte). 

    Unsere idde ist eine Zocker WG die mehr auf RL ausgelegt  ist.

    Wir sind 6 Leute aus dem kreise Schweinfurt, die alle ein RL  haben feste Freundin, Arbeit usw..

    Teils Wohnen wir noch bei unseren Eltern teils haben wir  eigene Wohnungen.

    Kennengelernt haben wir uns übers zocken. Dies hat sich dann  nach und nach zu einer echten freudschaft entwickelt. so dass wir uns auch im RL  getroffen haben auf Partys Urlaub usw. gegangen sind.

    So haben wir uns gedacht, dass wir eine WG machen und dies  gleich mit einem eigenen Clan verbinden. Doch dazu is noch zusagen, dass die WG  nicht wegen dem Clan entsteht, sondern 3 von uns daheim ausziehen wollen, für  die zwei die eine eigene Wohnung haben es billiger kommt in eine Wohngemeinschaft  zu ziehen und der 6te  wohnt in einer WG  und wenn wir eine aufmachen kommt er mit ^^. Dazu kommt noch das wir uns ja  alle kennen und ja im RL auch Sachen zusammen machen.

    Also haben wir uns zusammen gesetzt, Entscheidungen  getroffen, zB. wie viel Zeit jeder von uns in den Clan investieren möchte und  daraus regeln geformt, die grob gesagt das RL von jedem Schützen soll .(  natürlich auch andere regeln zb wer wann den Müll rausbringt usw^^.)

    Also wurden wie in jedem Clan Trainings Zeiten festgelegt,  die allerdings innerhalb der Woche verschiebbar und einzuhalten sind. Dies  Bildet die Basis, das keiner nur noch am zocken ist und wir aber trotzdem genug  Training haben um unseren Clan voran zu bringen.

    Seit einem Monat sind wir auf Häuser suche Da es für keinen wirklich  dringend ist haben wir Zeit genug uns was passende zu suchen.

    Um es nochmal deutlich zusagen, der Clan bzw das zocken steht  nicht im Vordergrund, sondern war eine Idee die mit endstanden ist als wir uns  unterhalten haben eine WG zu gründen.



    Und um nochmal auf die WoW Mönche zu kommen:

    Wenn dein Leben dir nix wert is ne dann is des deine Sache  aber so egoistisch zu sein und zusagen ich grenz mich von allen anderen ab, schon  mal dran gedacht das es Menschen um dich herum gibt denen was an Dier liegt (Eltern  freunde usw). Ich könnt die net so verlezen und sagen ich zock jetzt nur noch.

    Aber jedem das seine. 

    LG RL


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

ich denke wenn die WOW server offline gehen bzw. kein neuer content mehr kommt ( wird nit mehr alzu lange sein, schätze maximal 3 jahre), können du und deine Mönche dann selbstmord begehen x.x.


----------



## Scrätcher (14. Mai 2009)

reallife schrieb:


> .......
> Es ist zwar schon weng länger her das jemand was dazu geschrieben  hat aber ich mach's mal trotzdem.
> 
> Als erstes find ich Wow scheiße aber des tut ja net viel zur  Sache ne.
> ...



Na Glückwunsch!

Du gräbst nen uralten Thread aus um dich künstlich darüber aufzuregen obwohl du garkein Wow spielst?

Ich werde ihn, dich und mich reporten!

Und mich danach selbst bestrafen gehen weil ich zwei Minuten meines Lebens damit verschwendet habe, eine Antwort auf deinen Beitrag zu schreiben.....


----------



## Maladin (14. Mai 2009)

Rest in Peace

Ich mache hier zu - dieser Thread ist umsonst geweckt worden.

/wink maladin


----------

